# ~~TBL 2012 Challenge~~



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 9, 2011)

This challenge is for anyone aiming to get to TBL by December 2012. You can join at anytime, so all you HL and WHIP length challengers feel free to get on board if you decide to extend your goal length for next year!

I haven't seen much interest in going past HL, so this might be a one woman challenge, but that's ok too! 

Anyway, if anyone wants to join, just thank this post and then tell us whatever you want to tell us (regimen, goals, journey so far...). I'm easy to please.

I'll be updating this thread periodically with hair pics and regimen updates. 

Happy hair growing!!!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 9, 2011)

Woohoo!!!! Awesome Thread!!!!!! I am definitely going to be a cheerleader up in this thread!!!!


----------



## Aireen (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm in both challenges but I think I would be stretching if I join this. It IS tempting though.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice!  I'm in! My goal is HL but, I guess TBL will put me around w'hip or HL unstretched. I'm giving that some serious thought. I'll be back with more details. Gotta run!

Thanks for starting the thread! :woohoo:


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 9, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Woohoo!!!! Awesome Thread!!!!!! I am definitely going to be a cheerleader up in this thread!!!!



Thanks Janet!! You thanked my post so that means you're in the challenge too! Welcome!! 



Aireen said:


> I'm in both challenges but I think I would be stretching if I join this. It IS tempting though.



Go for it. What have you got to lose. The challenge is open all year, so you can always join after you graduate from the WHIP length challenge


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 9, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Nice!  I'm in! My goal is HL but, I guess TBL will put me around w'hip or HL unstretched. I'm giving that some serious thought. I'll be back with more details. Gotta run!
> 
> Thanks for starting the thread! :woohoo:



Thanks for joining me! Now I won't be lonely over here. 

And for the multiquote police, she posted while I writing my previous post, so there!


----------



## Aireen (Nov 9, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Go for it. What have you got to lose. The challenge is open all year, so you can always join after you graduate from the WHIP length challenge



Meh, I'll join, I really have nothing to lose. Plus it'll be nice to come in during updates and look at the inspiration.

*Current Length*: In MBL/WL limbo... 
*Regimen*: Wash, condition, air-dry/blow-dry. Yes, that's all I do. 
*Plans*: Start back on my vitamins, grow out my bangs, get my edges longer, and achieve thickness.
*Tailbone Length Date*: December 31, 2012 at 11:59:59pm. 
*Starting Picture*: Click here for my most recent update.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 9, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Meh, I'll join, I really have nothing to lose. Plus it'll be nice to come in during updates and look at the inspiration.
> 
> *Current Length*: In MBL/WL limbo...  I'm half an inch away from WL.
> *Regimen*: Wash, condition, air-dry/blow-dry. Yes, that's all I do.
> ...



Welcome! Glad to have you  Can't wait for the update!

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## regina07 (Nov 9, 2011)

IN!  TBL is my ultimate goal.


----------



## Meritamen (Nov 9, 2011)

*_sigh_* One day... I'll be lurking in here though for inspiration.  Good luck ladies!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 10, 2011)

I want in!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for joining ladies! Don't forget to come back and give us your stats!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 11, 2011)

Current Length: WL+ only a little more as I keep cutting. I've got to stop this madness. Luckily I've weaved it up (I'm  usually in braids but this last couple times I needed a change of pace and decided to have my braider try a weave instead. So anyhoo  that also answers what I'm doing with my hair)

Regimen: When in weave (rinse) and wash, condish with diluted once a month only with rinse in between. When out of weave mix oil and condish to sit in hair overnight, wash, condish the next day (sometimes only co wash depending on the condition of my hair's dryness or not)  

Plans: Just keep evening everything out, keep it healthy and strong, and grow it to the point where it's as long as I want without looking like cousin it from the adam family!  Also planning to cut on the moon cycle morroco method to see what it's all about. Also to continue Chlorella, and also to stop being lazy and start adding that nettle tea rinse. It did wonders for growth. lately I've been super lazy. Eat right, general stuff. Oh and exercise at least 3 times a week (in addition to walking every day. I try to walk everywhere and up and down stairs as that's already a form of exercise)

Tailborn Length Date: Not sure. I'll just go for the last day and minute of Dec 2012 (scared to even go for it but why NOT me!  Why not shoot for the moon, right? Perhaps I'll get there if I can avoid the scissors...no scraggly ends just left over layers.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 12, 2011)

luckiestdestiny I'm trying to stay away from the scissors too. I'm trying to stick to a dusting schedule of every 2-3 months. In the meantime I'm working on babying my ends with protective styles, heavy sealing, and occasional baggying. I also started blow drying sometimes, instead of air drying. Hopefully that will help cut down on knots and tangles. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Allandra (Nov 13, 2011)

*Current Length:  *Hip Length*

Regimen:  When my stylist does my hair (once a month), the regimen is:  shampoo, deep condition, heat protectant, blow dry OR roller set, flat iron.*  I haven't flat ironed my own hair since October 2010.  *Now when I do my own hair, the regimen is:  shampoo, deep condition, moisturize, style, air dry.*   So my daily style will either be:  a bun (which I have ALWAYS loved),  two flat twists (pinning them up instead of letting them hang), a single  braid, a single twist or a French twist.  So, when I do my own hair, I  always let it air dry, and sometimes I can wear my style for several  days without redoing it each day (gosh I absolutely love that because I  get up early in the morning Monday through Friday).  Keeping it simple  is wonderful, and I truly do believe less is more because I really do  believe that's what keeps my hair growing nicely

*Plans:  *I'm going to stick with my regimen.

*Tailbone Length Date:  *I'll say towards the end of 2012.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 13, 2011)

FoxxyLocs Um...I thanked you because I'm happy for YOU guys...Lawd, I'm about an inch and a half from WL and I started the HL Challenge more for everyone else than me...TBL is my ultimate goal, I think    That would mean that I would have to retain all 6 inches that I grow for next year...hmm...


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 13, 2011)

Cheering you girls on....and preparing myself to drool over all the lovely long locks I'm sure to see in this thread.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 13, 2011)

FoxxyLocs everytime I look at your hair in your siggy pic I see my hair idol, HairCrush (Chime). I LOVE your hair! The thickness is sick! 


Good morning ladies. Just thought I'd check in to do my part ot keep the thread poppin.\

Trying to decide when to next texlax my hair. I'm 31 weeks post on Tuesday and pretty much keeping my hair in random Celie braids. I'm sure I can hold out until the end of the year, which just seems like a good time to do it since I'll be doing my length check then. Anyway, that's what I'm leaning towards. In the meantime, I've been pretty hair lazy and just avoiding trying to pull on my hair to do impromptu length checks. I have a general idea of where I am lengthwise but I don't really know. I've been washing and DC in braids. I take them out to moisturize and rebraid but, I'm usually just chilling in bed watching tv when I'm doing it. I can't wait til the end of the year to know where I really am. And at the same time, I hate the time that it takes to flat iron.

(just thinking outloud now)

I think I'm going to end up flat ironing directly from braids so that if I need to stop and take a break (which I always do) the rest of my hair won't look so intimidating. That said, I can tell I'll be doing braidouts to wear my hair out instead of flat ironing. So, I'll definitely need to grow out to TBL to get a long-looking braidout. What say you? Me doing regular flat ironing is not going to be something that I'm willing to do but I will want my length to show so, crazy shrinkage is a no-go too.  I guess that decides it for me. I'm sticking with texlaxing for now. I was toying with the idea of transitioning but, I don't think it would serve me and my skill level (or lack of skills). 

What's up, ladies. Check in. And don't be stinghy with the pics.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 13, 2011)

Allandra said:


> Looks like I found the hip length ladies.  Pulling up a chair and taking a seat.



@Allandra - I was going to invite you over, but I didn't know if mods could join challenges  Glad you found your way over!! Your hair is beautiful!!



Janet' said:


> @FoxxyLocs Um...I thanked you because I'm happy for YOU guys...Lawd, I'm about an inch and a half from WL and I started the HL Challenge more for everyone else than me...TBL is my ultimate goal, I think    That would mean that I would have to retain all 6 inches that I grow for next year...hmm...



@Janet' - Too bad you're stuck now!!! We want pics!!

ETA: sorry had to go tend to my peeps. Anywho - Allandra - how long do you leave your hair straight when you get it flat ironed? Do you get SSKs when your hair is curly? I just started blow drying with every other wash to try to cut down on SSKs so I'm curious about your experiences.

NJoy - That is such a huge compliment! I love Chime's hair. Thanks.


----------



## Allandra (Nov 14, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> @Allandra - how long do you leave your hair straight when you get it flat ironed? Do you get SSKs when your hair is curly? I just started blow drying with every other wash to try to cut down on SSKs so I'm curious about your experiences.


FoxxyLocs I usually leave my hair straight for 7 to 14 days.  Surprisingly, I don't get many SSKs, so they've never been a problem.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 14, 2011)

Ladies quick question that's been haunting me lately. As your hair gets longer, are you having a more difficult time detangling or not so much? 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 14, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ladies quick question that's been haunting me lately. As your hair gets longer, are you having a more difficult time detangling or not so much?
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690



It's gotten better for me. I've gotten my technique down, so detangling has gotten much better as my hair has gotten longer. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 14, 2011)

FoxxyLocs THANK YOU! I guess its just a matter of sticking to what works.  

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 15, 2011)

here's a pic of my flexi-rod ponytail - done on blow dried hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 15, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> here's a pic of my flexi-rod ponytail - done on blow dried hair.



BIG AND BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## regina07 (Nov 16, 2011)

FoxxyLocs --- now that's a head full of hair!  It's beautiful!  I like the fullness of the blow dry.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks ladies! I used the tension method to blow dry and I was really surprised at how nice it turned out. Plus it was a lot gentler than using the comb attachment.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

I think I want to join . After all that junk about staying hl lol. But im like 2 inches from tbl I figure I can either maintain for awhile and then go to tbl or just go ahead and grow to tbl and decide if I will cut back to hl.*shrugs*

Sent from my Sprint EVO using LHCF app


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 16, 2011)

Resident stalker checking in.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello everyone growing to TBL,


   I think I belong here.  I was terminal at upper tailbone or top of bum cleavage.  I am growing out after a 5 year extreme shedding.  The last 8 months have however, now produced some additional length.  Whether it will settle out at lower tailbone I don't know yet.  I do have hairs touching my chair when I sit.  That is lower tailbone on me.

  So I will be nurturing my regrowth to regain volume.  Growing out all the layers to achieve full lower tailbone.  If this is my fairytale hairs thats ok.  So I will remain here for the year.

   My regimine is simple.  I use homemade hair care items.  I also use Sauve for my CW.  I discoverd mini braids and they are working well for me.  I plan on keeping the small braids for another month and then will decide if I go to larger braids for a while.  
  I do not trim, cut, or use heat and have not had to do S&D in about 4 months.  If I rush during detangling I sometimes create a knot but that is my own bungling.

   Enjoy growing.





        Best wishes to those growing to longer lengthsb


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 16, 2011)

Welcome @MariposaSexyGirl and @Vintagecoilylocks!! 

Ms. Vintage I saw your bun in the TBL 2011 thread and was . I use homemade products too. Maybe we can share our recipes. 

I don't think it will take all year for me to reach TBL, but I will have a lot of work to do to get my ends in order, grow my "bangs" out, and learn to do some other styles besides buns, so I'll be parking myself in this thread for all of 2012.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 16, 2011)

Allandra 
Gorgeous hair


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 17, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ladies quick question that's been haunting me lately. As your hair gets longer, are you having a more difficult time detangling or not so much?
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


 
Detangling is an issue for me as I have tons of fine 4a strands so though my hair appears thick in diameter, it's not. It's more about the strands per "area" that makes my hair look super thick.

With that said, as my strands are fine, and also really coily, detangling is a trial.

Things I've done to help:

1) washing in braids
2) I notice the less "layers" the better. As the shorter pieces want to wrap around the longer ones, so cutting out all the layers (I have a few left but nothing compared to what the so called stylist did) was very helpful. Think about it: if your hair is shorter it is coilier, and as it grows, the weight lengthens it. So if you have some shorter combined with longer you're going to have more "spring" in the shorter ones, combined with the stretch of the longer. So the shorter layers, if you were to comb your whole head would wrap around the longer (at least that's what I found so it was another trial when detangling. Again maybe it's the density, or amount of strands I have). I've found as my hair layers have caught up and are cut out, that it's tons better andless of a headache (no more almost dreads).

3) I do let it air dry some but I also blow it out by pulling the hair gently or doing what longhairdon't care suggests. When I do that it's easy to detangle, but I find that I opt to do that every other time and just braid it and let it airdry otherwise. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCD-cWkw3Rk&context=C2be20UDOEgsToPDskLnW9DMteuKZ6Sqi7UhsDgP Somwhere in there longhairdontcare2011 has tips (she has tons of videos) on how she blow dries and stretches hair when she does, etc.

4) I always detangle with either cowboy magic, if I have a ton of work to do and I've had very little manipulation for a while 

or 

5) soft sheen just for me detangling spray 

they're really helpful in order to make the process much easier.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 22, 2011)

Checking in. No real updates. I've been in the same bun for about 10 days now. I'm trying carve out some time to wash and DC, but so far it's not happening. I'm also fighting the urge to dust my ends again. I'm trying to stay away from the scissors so I said I wouldn't trim again until January. It's sooooo difficult though.


----------



## Toy (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful Hair in this Thread keep up the Great job Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 22, 2011)

luckiestdestiny THANKS FOR THAT! A lot of information!  I love it!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## NJoy (Nov 23, 2011)

Been kicking around the idea of cutting off my bonelaxed ends at the end of this year.  Finally took my Celie braids down and washed my hair in the shower only to find that my hair is thick and fabulous!!!  Not seeing my hair out had me convinced that I may as well cut, since I'm hiding my hair anyway.

Also, my 15th anniversary is coming up at the end of this month and hubby wants me to wear my hair out.  Actually, he's been complaining a lot lately about wanting me to wear my hair out.  I was trying to decide whether to go ahead and texlax, since I was planning to do so at the end of the year anyway, or just flat iron.  I think after seeing my hair's thickness, I'm going to just flat iron and wait on texlaxing.

All this to say, tonight I fell in love with my hair all over again.  I can't wait to see what she looks like at the end of the year.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 26, 2011)

I just flat ironed my hair and cut off about an inch. I know I said I was staying away from the scissors, but I couldn't take it. My ends felt like sandpaper and I just couldn't go another day without trimming.

I think this is residual damage from my dreadlock takedown. I've been trimming pretty much every month since May, but I still have about another inch that needs to go. Right now I'm MBL, but I'm happy that I trimmed. Those damaged ends were driving me crazy. I want to do the next trim in January. Once I get rid of this damage I can focus on growth, but idk if I can make it all  the way to TBL next year.  

My plan is to continue protective styling, keep my hair stretched, and keep my ends moisturized. I also need to make sure I'm exercising, eating right, and drinking plenty of water. I'll probably trim another inch in January and then dust every other month after that. I want my hair to grow, but long hair doesn't mean much to me if it doesn't look good. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 27, 2011)

I've been wearing my hair in a pony since I flat ironed. Tonight I sprayed my leave in on it and sealed with castor oil plus safflower oil, then braided it and put it in a bun. My hair felt really soft and the end felt good too. This makes me wonder if maybe some heavy TLC will keep me from having to cut so much in January. The part that I cut off the other day was definitely damaged, thin, and scraggly. I may be able to nurse the remaining end back to health though. I don't see many splits at all, and I've cut out most of the ssks. Maybe if I focus on moisture I can get away with just dusting next time. 

I was planning to straighten again next week for our family pictures, but now I'm thinking about doing a flexi rod set to avoid the heat since I know my ends need extra love. If I can get past the pictures without straightening, I probably won't straighten again for a month or two. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## NJoy (Nov 29, 2011)

I was prepared to do a texlax tomorrow but decided to hold off til 12/11. I've been detangling my hair for the past 2 nights. My hair feels pretty strong since I did the hard protein aphogee treatment last week. I finger detangled dry hair, moisturized and put my hair in 2-strand twists. I'm done for tonight. I'll probably do an overnight prepoo, wash in the morning, blowdry on cool and flat iron my roots. I'll probably use my Caruso rollers for a big, loose curl look for my anniversary. Hubby wants to see my hair out, I'd like it to look it's length.

Looking forward to feeling my hair out and having an opportunity to take a good look at my ends and hemline.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 29, 2011)

NJoy said:


> I was prepared to do a texlax tomorrow but decided to hold off til 12/11. I've been detangling my hair for the past 2 nights. My hair feels pretty strong since I did the hard protein aphogee treatment last week. I finger detangled dry hair, moisturized and put my hair in 2-strand twists. I'm done for tonight. I'll probably do an overnight prepoo, wash in the morning, blowdry on cool and flat iron my roots. I'll probably use my Caruso rollers for a big, loose curl look for my anniversary. Hubby wants to see my hair out, I'd like it to look it's length.
> 
> Looking forward to feeling my hair out and having an opportunity to take a good look at my ends and hemline.



NJoy
Should I report back here for anniversary pics?


----------



## NJoy (Nov 29, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> @NJoy
> Should I report back here for anniversary pics?


 
 Ya think I was gonna post pics somewhere and not let a sistah know?

Yes. Report back here at 08:00 and keep checking back til I put 'em up.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 29, 2011)

It just occurred to me that I've been protective styling so long, I'm not sure I know how to style my hair. D'oh!!!

Ah well. Crazy or not, I'll be posting pics and expecting y'all to say how lovely it looks. You know how no one ever wants to hurt anyone's feelings and tell them they're looking a little crazy.  

I may need that tradition to carry on because I don't know WHAT my style is going to look like. And this is NOT the time to start keeping it real, ladies. I'ma need someone to tell me what a good job I did flat ironing and curling.  Suddenly wishing I made and appt somewhere.  

Ah well. I'm going to do my best...even tho this weather isn't cooperating. I'm feeling a little excited.

 Um, Lord, can I get a little sunshine for the next few days so that I can whip my hair back and forth? Otherwise, I'll be rocking a huge unintentional fro. 

 Wish me luck, ladies.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 29, 2011)

NJoy

BTW, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!! I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 29, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> @NJoy
> 
> BTW, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!! I hope you have a wonderful day.


 
Thanks, Girl! I hope this rain stops and that we don't get snow.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Nov 29, 2011)

Hope every one had a blessed and fullfilling Thanksgiving day.

   Happy anniversary to NJoy  I am sure a beautiful style will emerge from such a beautiful lush head of hair.

  I am about to detangle before washing.  Haven't decided whether to reduce the amount of braids and go to four large for a while.  Once I get going I will decide.  Its fun with the mini braids though.  Still cannot determine which is the best for my hair. erplexed   


   Will see you all at TBL


----------



## NJoy (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, I've washed and conditioned my hair and allowed it to airdry on flexirods.

....

I don't feel like flat ironing.  I'm stalling BIG time.   Thought I'd tell on myself to get me moving.  Blaaaaaaaahhhhhh....  I hate flat ironing.

That said, I'm on it. 

I need to find a salon that can do this sort of thing without tearing up my hair... (as if I'm doing any better. )  Ah well.  I'm on it.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok, I've finally finished flat ironing my roots, which leaves my ends looking much thicker than if I'd flat ironed the whole length.  But at the same time, my thickness is WOW!  I can't really tell because the ends are not laying flat but, I think I'm going to have to trim my ends.  I know it's because my thicker hair is spreading the bonelaxed ends but, I can already see how beautiful trimming my ends will make my hair.

I'm bunned my hair and covered with a satin cap to try to get my hair to lay down better but, I've gotta say.  There's something awesome about having your back covered with that much hair.

My hair has really thickened up.  I guess stretching and texlaxing is really helping.

Um, the only thing that I don't like is that when I flat iron my hair, using heat protectant leaves my hair sort of stiff.  Man!  I can only imagine how it would look if I had that Dominican Salon swang. 

Hmmm.  I'll wrap it tomorrow and do the saran wrap technique to see if I can get a bit of swang and shine.

Whew!  I'm SO glad the flat ironing part is over.  I'll post pics tomorrow.

G'night.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 30, 2011)

NJoy Can't wait! you and Toy are most def my hair crushes on this board!!    

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## regina07 (Nov 30, 2011)

NJoy - Happy Anniversary!  I hope you have 60 more years together.  And I can't wait to see your anniversary do!!!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey ladies. Just a quick update. I found a stylist that I like, so I think I'll be going in once a month. This time I got a blow dry and flat iron, next time we agreed on a flexi-rod set. I do need a trim, but I'll probably wait until I get it straightened again.

My hair is not as uneven as I thought it would be, nor are my ends as bad as I thought they would be, so overall I'm pretty happy. Lengthwise I'm still so far away from TBL, but that's ok. I have to remind myself to enjoy the hair I have in the meantime.

My plan now is to dust monthly instead of doing a big cut since my ends are in better shape than I thought. I'm going to go to the salon once a month and alternate between flat ironing and curly sets. Between visits I'll do my DCs and protein treatments and probably just bun. I don't think I'm going to shampoo myself. I've been trying to cut back on that anyway. I'm so happy I found someone to do my hair. It took them 4.5 hours to do what it takes me 2 days to do, and with much better results.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Dec 8, 2011)

Ummm I'm just at bsl....but I joined for the inspriration!


----------



## regina07 (Dec 9, 2011)

FoxxyLocs - this is great news! Hope you'll share pics after one of your visits.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 9, 2011)

regina07 - I posted pics in the HL 2012 thread. I'll probably take some new ones this weekend to post in this thread.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Allandra (Dec 9, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> Ummm I'm just at bsl....but I joined for the inspriration!


Sunshine_One

Hey there   Nothing wrong with some inspiration.  Hey, you siggy pic is nice.  Now tell me.  What's a DM?


----------



## dyamonds10 (Dec 9, 2011)

Ain't no shame in my game.....totally lurk mode


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome to our new challengers and lurkers, lol. Make yourselves at home!

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## NJoy (Dec 12, 2011)

Ok, so I know I'm talking about cutting this month and going natural (I'm 34 wks post now). But, look at how good the length on my avi pic looks on me (I pinned a phonytail to the back of my hair to visualize my new goal length).

I'm wondering if this would be considered TL? I didn't think I'd want to go that long at all but I'm loving this look. THAT is my new goal length. And I'd definitely need to keep the "v" shape for that because I think anything else would look too heavy on me at that length.

What do you think?


----------



## NJoy (Dec 12, 2011)

Zoinks!  My growth and retention game has to be ON POINT to meet my new goal.  Welp!  Going back to hard core status this year.  I'm sure my hubby can get behind this goal. 

Thinking up my game plan.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 12, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Ok, so I know I'm talking about cutting this month and going natural (I'm 34 wks post now). But, look at how good the length on my avi pic looks on me (I pinned a phonytail to the back of my hair to visualize my new goal length).
> 
> I'm wondering if this would be considered TL? I didn't think I'd want to go that long at all but I'm loving this look. THAT is my new goal length. And I'd definitely need to keep the "v" shape for that because I think anything else would look too heavy on me at that length.
> 
> What do you think?



I love the length in your avi. It looks good. I can't really tell what length it is, past hip definitely. Im thinking of shortening my long term goal as well. I still want to grow to TBL, but I don't think I will maintain there. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 12, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Ok, so I know I'm talking about cutting this month and going natural (I'm 34 wks post now). But, look at how good the length on my avi pic looks on me (I pinned a phonytail to the back of my hair to visualize my new goal length).
> 
> I'm wondering if this would be considered TL? I didn't think I'd want to go that long at all but I'm loving this look. THAT is my new goal length. And I'd definitely need to keep the "v" shape for that because I think anything else would look too heavy on me at that length.
> 
> What do you think?



  I believe TL can be any thing from the top of the verticle smile to the middle lower part of the bum.  I think it would look great on you.  It has a finished look to it   So keep growing!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Dec 14, 2011)

Allandra said:


> Sunshine_One
> 
> Hey there   Nothing wrong with some inspiration.  Hey, you siggy pic is nice.  Now tell me.  What's a DM?



Allandra

Thanks girl!  That pic was taken earlier this year.  I've had a trim since that shot (she cut a lil too much off)  but I regained that length and extra.   The DM is my abbreviation for Dominican salon. The space is limited for siggy text.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 16, 2011)

My press is holding up really well. I'm really surprised at how well my scalp is doing, no itching or flaking at all. I should be able to go another week with no problem. Then I'll DC and bun until I get my hair done again. 

I did a S&D yesterday to get rid of some splits and knots. It gives me the satisfaction of cutting without chopping my hair off, plus its much easier to do on straight hair. I'm trying to get rid of some damage that way so I won't have to cut as much when I do my next trim. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 16, 2011)

I think I will try no braids for a week and see if I can master keeping tangles down.  My hair still will twist while in the braidserplexed

    Keep it soft and growing ladies


----------



## Lucia (Dec 16, 2011)

I sealed with castor oil Tues and my hair is still moist today.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 22, 2011)

I was getting a case of the dry hair so I have switched to every five day wash.  Hope that helps.  This will mean detangling more often so will see how that does.  Also  dropped down to only 7 braids.  THough I love the mini braids I needed a break.  

      Have a Blessed Merry Christmas and a promising New Year ladies.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 22, 2011)

My hair has been in twists for the past few days; maybe a week. who knows. I've been retwisting as needed but basically leaving it alone. I've been so busy with Christmas shopping that I haven't had time for much else. My showers were baths just so that I could soak my muscles. I SO need to get my hair in some water! I plan to trim on Christmas eve so, I suppose that means I need to do something by then...but when? 

I'm volunteering in my son's kindergarten classroom today and finishing up my shopping tonight. Friday, it's a wrap-a-thon and then our annual Christmas party at my house. Saturday is reserved for last-minute things and hosting a Christmas eve dinner (what the?!). I'm hoping that I wn't have any last minute things or that I'll be able to delegate any that I may have and work on my hair Saturday and actually get some rest after dinner. Um, but we'll see.

I don't think I'm going to flat iron my hair or anything fabulous. I'll probably go back to twists and wig in for Christmas. Anything else would be too much. Oh, and I'm 35 weeks post, btw. Who knows. Maybe I'll do a quick cowash this morning (lol @ quick ). My hair needs some water. Heck. My SCALP needs some water -- and maybe an acv or roobios tea rinse. Who knows. *shrugs* Sounds hopeful but we'll see what actually happens. I'm tired even thinking about it.

So, yep. That's my update for now.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 22, 2011)

Still wearing my hair straight. I'm going to wait until after Christmas to wash and then I'll bun for a week until my next appointment. I'm so happy not to have to worry about styling my hair anymore. 

I'm going to dust my ends some time next month and then once a month until I feel like all the damage is gone. After that I'll switch to every 2-3 months. 

Merry Christmas to everyone!

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 22, 2011)

Ladies I've asked a couple of ladies here. HOW do you wash your hair? Parted in the middle, in the shower straight back, braided?

I am ultra scurred right now of washing my hair due to matting which has never happened to me before like this 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 22, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies I've asked a couple of ladies here. HOW do you wash your hair? Parted in the middle, in the shower straight back, braided?
> 
> I am ultra scurred right now of washing my hair due to matting which has never happened to me before like this
> 
> Thanks in advance




  I have been washing in braids then I condition and seal.  I detangle the next day after it is dry.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 22, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies I've asked a couple of ladies here. HOW do you wash your hair? Parted in the middle, in the shower straight back, braided?
> 
> I am ultra scurred right now of washing my hair due to matting which has never happened to me before like this
> 
> Thanks in advance





Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I have been washing in braids then I condition and seal.  I detangle the next day after it is dry.



^^^ This.  I dare not try to part my hair in half and wash in the shower. I have to wash in at least 6-8 sections.  The more, the better.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 22, 2011)

I wash in 4 sections (semi-bantu knots) held with a claw clip, or in 4 braids. With the clips I take down one section at a time, wash it, then clip it again and do the next section. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 27, 2011)

How was everyone's christmas? Did anyone do anything special to their hair for the holiday? I still haven't washed out my press, so I just write some loose waves. I have to see if I can find a decent pic to post. I'm going to try to wash my hair and dc tonight or tomorrow. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 27, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> How was everyone's christmas? Did anyone do anything special to their hair for the holiday? I still haven't washed out my press, so I just write some loose waves. I have to see if I can find a decent pic to post. I'm going to try to wash my hair and dc tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



  MY church is old calendar Eastern Orthodox so we still have all the Nativity services and celabrations to come next week ending on the 7th of Jan. however, my DS and other new calendar Orthodox Christians celabrated on the 25th.  So I get to have a long celebration of the birth of our Lord and Savior starting with St. Nicholas day on Dec 18th 

    I found a thread on doing Amish and Mennonite braids.  I had seen them but did not know how they were done.  They are pretty simple but the nice thing is they are put up with no hair pins or clips.  I like it so far.  Sleeping had been uncomfortable with a bun.  It consists of six braids and since I was taking a break from mini braids it is working out nicely.  Detangling went  well the first wash using only six braids again.  

   I am still learning new ways to care for and handle my hair

   I also think I finally got the right recipe for my crown and fringe hair.  It is always dryer and is a different type then the lower  layers of hair in the rear.  So I have two different hair products for the different sections.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I can't baggie nightly anymore it's officially too cold now 
I got a cold   from my lastest baggie session  So I gues I'll just have to DC very CW I'm already using a thicker oil castor oil for the weather change. 
I think my reveal will be delayed a week cause I'm definitely not wetting my head until I'm over this. My hairs due for a CW though I guess I'll just oil and braid twist it up so I don't have to do my hair at a his week.  I think I can still make reveal in Jan I have a whole month right


----------



## NJoy (Dec 27, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Well I can't baggie nightly anymore it's officially too cold now
> I got a cold  from my last Baggie session last Sunday. So I gues I'll just have to DC very CW I'm already using a thicker oil castor oil for the weather change.
> I think my reveal will be delayed a week cause I'm definitely not wetting my head until I'm over this. My hairs due for a CW though I guess I'll just oil and braid twist it up so I don't have to do my hair at a his week. I think I can still make reveal in Jan I have a whole month right


 
What??  I LOVE baggying during the winter. It keeps my head warm and during the warmer months, I just can't do it.  How in the world did you catch a cold.  Did you baggy, let you hair get all moist and then go without a baggy?  I don't get it.  erplexed

In any case, get well soon.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 27, 2011)

NJoy said:


> What??  I LOVE baggying during the winter. It keeps my head warm and during the warmer months, I just can't do it.  How in the world did you catch a cold.  Did you baggy, let you hair get all moist and then go without a baggy?  I don't get it.  erplexed
> 
> In any case, get well soon.



Thanks for the well wishes. 
Yes I think that's what I did sort of. 
My hair got damp and it wasn't dry yet and I usually take the Baggie off let it dry some while it's scarfed up in a dry scarf them go out with my warm benie cap 
Well I went out without my cap it was super cold snowing and my hair wasn't mostly dry at the roots.  Well I never kept the full Baggie on during he day I just moisterized my length ends not the roots and do a Baggie bun or some other PS. 
I've been doing his since sept oct but its much colder now. 
On the bright side being sick will get me out of having to go to a boring function 
I'll use me extra time update my vision book it needs an update for real


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's a pic of my hair. I'm washing out my press today. I have some  slight waves from sleeping in 2 plaits, but it's pretty much a length  shot. I'm happy with it. My hemline is what I wanted, and my ends look  decent. I tied a scarf around my waist so you can see where WL is on me.  Below is another pic from the side.














http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/69_143/61_128/IMAG0236-vi.jpg


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Dec 28, 2011)

FoxxyLocs


----------



## NJoy (Dec 28, 2011)

I second that

@FoxxyLocs


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 28, 2011)

FoxxyLocs

  Your hair is WOW!  :notworthy  :wow:


----------



## Lita (Dec 28, 2011)

FoxxyLocs Beautiful..loving the waves thickness & health of your hair.....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 4, 2012)

Sho is quiet around here.  *shakes the board*

Laaadies.  Come out and plaaaay.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 4, 2012)

FoxxyLocs
 gorgeous love it congratz


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks! Lucia

It's cold here today so I have my hair tired up under a hat. I need to co-wash b/c my hair feels dry, but I go to the salon tomorrow so maybe I'll just spray on some leave in and call it a day. I'll post some pics after my appointment. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## NJoy (Jan 4, 2012)

^^^  Yay!!!  You know we LOVE pics! :woohoo:


----------



## Darenia (Jan 4, 2012)

Your hair is beautiful! FoxxyLocs


----------



## Lita (Jan 4, 2012)

Bumping................


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes pics I can't wait


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 5, 2012)

My appt went well. I did a steam treatment again and she blow dried with the round brush before setting so I wouldn't have to sit under the dryer as long. I noticed some split ends after blow drying, which made me wonder if it was from the brush b/c I just did an S&D last week and haven't done anything but bun since then. It could be that my ends were dry inside my bun? IDK, but I'll be doing another mini trim whenever I can. Right now my hair is too curly.

Overall I like the results. I think it will look better once the curls fall. My next appointment is at the end of the month. We talked about finding a style that doesn't involve blow drying or flat ironing. Maybe twists or a flat twist set or something like that. 

OK something is going on w/fotki. I can't upload my pics. I'll try from my phone.

ETA: That didn't work either. Sorry girls! Pics are in my fotki. Link is in my "about me" section.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jan 10, 2012)

Today is wash day.  I put twists in a few days ago.  Much faster than the braids.  So it will be the first time I washed in twists.  Hope I am not setting myself up for a mass of tangles   If it works I will probably keep twists for a while.  All total are 16 medium twist.  

    Will let you know how it turns out. Keep it growing ladies


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 10, 2012)

FoxxyLocs sweet jesus your hair looks ggrrrreeaaat


----------



## NJoy (Jan 10, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Today is wash day. I put twists in a few days ago. Much faster than the braids. So it will be the first time I washed in twists. Hope I am not setting myself up for a mass of tangles If it works I will probably keep twists for a while. All total are 16 medium twist.
> 
> Will let you know how it turns out. Keep it growing ladies


 
Vintagecoilylocks

Awe man!  I'd love to see your hair in twists.  Care to share a pic?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 10, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> @FoxxyLocs sweet jesus your hair looks ggrrrreeaaat



:heart2:Thanks Whimsy!! Your hair is growing back so quickly! It's lovely.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok Ladies. My longest layer is grazing HL.  I have about 4-5 inches of bonelaxed hair that I'd like to trim away this year. I'm planning to do a small, 1 inch trim next month and then start trimming an inch or more every two months after the winter months until the bonelaxed ends are gone.  Hopefully I'll be hanging out at full HL while getting rid of the ends and then move forward from there.  How does that sound?


----------



## Lucia (Jan 14, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Ok Ladies. My longest layer is grazing HL.  I have about 4-5 inches of bonelaxed hair that I'd like to trim away this year. I'm planning to do a small, 1 inch trim next month and then start trimming an inch or more every two months after the winter months until the bonelaxed ends are gone.  Hopefully I'll be hanging out at full HL while getting rid of the ends and then move forward from there.  How does that sound?



NJoy
sounds like a good plan, you'll get rid of the relaxed ends while thickening up those ends at the same time.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 14, 2012)

NJoy - That sounds good. Are you still using sulfur? 

I think I'm done with major trims. I need to dust soon, but I have to wait until after I wash my hair which will probably be next thursday. I also need to buy some new shears. I should stop being cheap and invest in a good pair. 

My flexi-rod set is holding up nicely. I wore the tight curls for the first week, then separated them and frizzed them up a bit for week two. I'll definitely be trying this style again, but for my next appointment I want to take a break from the blow dryer. Still haven't decided exactly what I want to do though. 


Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## NJoy (Jan 14, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> @NJoy - That sounds good. *Are you still using sulfur? *
> 
> I think I'm done with major trims. I need to dust soon, but I have to wait until after I wash my hair which will probably be next thursday. I also need to buy some new shears. I should stop being cheap and invest in a good pair.
> 
> ...



FoxxyLocs

No.  I haven't started yet but I do plan on getting back to using sulfur.  My husband is going to start doing a lot of traveling for work. I'm waiting for him to clear out first.  I've been trying not to go to bed baggied and with all sorts of aromas for awhile. Even tho he says he's used to it, he made a few sly comments about it all and use to say that the rosemary gave him headaches. Again, he says he's used to it but, I just thought I'd be "normal" around him for awhile.

He's supposed to be leaving on Monday but, I think it's being pushed back til later this month.  That being the case, I'm going to get back to my concoctions, baggies and plain Jane hairstyles on Monday anyway.  Hey. I have goals to meet. 

I'm looking forward to the "down" time tho.  I'm gonna be in hair mode, working on my body and eating healthy.  His presence is curbing some of that.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 19, 2012)

My set is two weeks old and still looks pretty good. I had planned to wash today, but I have a lot going on through this weekend so it will have too wait. I did a quick S&D the other day, but I need to go back through when I have more time. 

I've been looking for a good round brush too. I'm thinking maybe I could find a better one that isn't as damaging, that I could take with me for the stylist to use in my hair. I also have my seamless combs that might be an option. I don't have a problem with getting my hair blow dried, but that round brush pretty much shredded my hair. Luckily it was only here and there and not all over, but I don't want them using that brush on my hair anymore. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 19, 2012)

I would like to join this challenge! I recently decided that TBL is the absolute longest that I want to grow  my hair. Now, the likelihood that I will actually make it to TBL this year is slim to none but what do I have to loose ; in the spirit of keeping the vision before me I am in 

*Current length:* I am in a no length check challenge so I won't be able to say for sure what my length is until I can check in March but at my last check I was less than an inch shy of WL.  

*Current reg.:* Wash and deep condition once a week (I alternate between co washing and using a sulphate free shampoo).
Style once a week using a modified version of the tightly curly method.
Moisturize twice a day. 

As far as plans go, I plan to continue following my current regimen (tweaking as necessary)  and to enjoy my hair every step of the way .


----------



## Lucia (Jan 20, 2012)

Inspiration 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSyMyWLaiyY


----------



## regina07 (Jan 20, 2012)

That's some SERIOUS inspiration!  How long is her hair?  Classic or knee?



Lucia said:


> Inspiration
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSyMyWLaiyY


----------



## Lucia (Jan 20, 2012)

regina07 

her hair is ankle-floor length in these videos, she's floor length now.


----------



## regina07 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lucia -- holy moly .... ankle/floor length never entered my mind as a possibility!  Nice thing was her hair looked healthy.

WOW ... inspiration.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for joining! - testimony777 Your siggy hair looks really healthy. Can't wait to see your progress!

Instead of washing my hair this week I'm just going to wait and let them shampoo it at my appointment on Monday. I don't like to shampoo that often, and a few days isn't going to hurt. I'm going to rinse my hair, DC (w/protein), and seal heavily with oil (probably crisco) in preparation for my appointment.

The salon I'm going to uses Sebastian products, which I had never heard of. The last couple of times they used the Penetraitt shampoo and some Paul Mitchell conditioner. I think I want to try the Drench shampoo and conditioner next. I've had good results so far. My hair stays soft between appointments and I don't have to moisturize as often, even though they use sulfate shampoos. I think the steam treatments are what's making the difference.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 24, 2012)

I spent 3 hours last night doing a thorough detangling, moisturizing and sealing.  My hair looks and feels great!   I did nothing to it today but _may_ do a scalp massage before bed.  I am sort of tired tho so, we'll see.

What's up with you ladies?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 27, 2012)

I decided on twists for my next salon appointment. I can wash my hair in twists, so I can keep them in longer. I'd like to just keep getting them redone until spring and then straighten again.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 28, 2012)

I posted this in my blog, but I figured I'd repost here for anyone who's curious. I get a lot of questions about my regimen, which has been a work in progress for the past 6 months or so. I've been following this one pretty consistently for 3 months almost, so I think this is going to be it unless I start having problems. So far so good though. Quick, easy, and very low maintenance.

Monthly salon visit:

    Shampoo (sulfate shampoo)
    DC under steamer x 20-40 min
    Detangle
    Style
    I use heat sparingly - flat iron every 3-4 months, blow dryer every 1-2 months

At Home:

    Salon style lasts 2-3 weeks
    Moisturize and seal as needed (2-3x/wk)
    Protein 1x/month
    DC 1x/month (total of 2 DCs per month)
    Trim every 2-3 months

Products:

    Salon - Sebastian line of shampoo and conditioner - alternate b/t drench &              penetraitt, they've also used a paul mitchell conditioner, but idk which one
    Aubrey Organics HSR or WC conditioner for my DC
    Grapeseed oil
    Safflower oil
    Crisco
    Argan oil
    Castor oil
    Egg (for protein treatments)
    Aloe vera gel
    Raw honey (i just bought this so we'll see if it becomes a staple)

The oils/AVG/honey are added to my DC. The protein treatment is my regular DC + an egg. For moisture I add AOHSR/water to a spray bottle and then seal with crisco.


I do not detangle or shampoo my hair at home, only at the salon. So far it's been almost 3 months of this and I haven't had any issues with matting. This regimen is super simple, easy, and best of all it doesn't take up very much of my time. As far as length retention we'll have to see. My next length check will be in April.


----------



## goldielocs (Feb 5, 2012)

I want in!!!!

NJoy directed me to this thread from the HL thead. Thanks again...
 Here are my stats.

Vitals

*Current Length*:Longest locs at TBL with my thickest layers at WL
*Regimen:* Currently using the Deep Moisture Method and wigging as my PS until it gets too hot. Then I'll keep it under headwraps and tams.
*Plans:* I want to even out my layers. I got scissor happy last year and now I seriously regret it. Now that I've figured out how to use wigs to switch up my style when I want a change, maybe my locs can even out- we'll see.
*TBL Length Date:* My longest locs with be there within the year, but it will take a while for my hemline to even out- maybe 2-3 years. That's cool though. 

I just had my DH take a pic and I have to tweak it on photobucket, but I'll post a pic tomorrow morning at work.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 5, 2012)

goldielocs said:


> I want in!!!!
> 
> @NJoy directed me to this thread from the HL thead. Thanks again...
> Here are my stats.
> ...


 
goldielocs

Woohoo! New pics! I can't wait!!! :woohoo:

Welcome aboard, you super long-haired Diva! Oh, and FoxxyLocs is the one that I was talking about being previously loc'd.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 5, 2012)

Me again! I'm planning to trim another inch tomorrow night. I did one a couple weeks ago. I'm gonna get rid of these scrawny relaxed ends and thicken up this hemline by the end of the year for sure. I'm pretty excited.

BTW, I DC my hair yesterday with a mixture of egg yolks, honey, aloe vera gel, EVOO, Aussie Moist with sage and fenugreek EOs added. My hair LOVED it and feels WONDERFUL! :reddancer: I'm a happy camper right now. This after a frustrating detangling incident a few days ago.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll be watching from the side lines!!!! Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 6, 2012)

goldielocs - How long have you had your locs? They look great!


----------



## goldielocs (Feb 6, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> @goldielocs - How long have you had your locs? They look great!


 
Thanks! This set will be 10 years old on Valentine's Day this year  I'm so excited!!! I'm planning to buy some pretty loc jewelry and take some pics with my hair out. Shoot, I've been natural since 97 now that I think about it... BC'd straight out of high school.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 7, 2012)

Ta daaaahhhh! The deed is done. Another inch or so of bonelaxed ends trimmed away. I'm not sure how even that will be since my hair wasn't straight but hey, I'll even things up by year's end.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't really have any updates. My twists are holding up ok. I need to DC today or tomorrow. I'll be keeping these in for another week or two and then do a twistout. I've just been spritzing them every few days and keeping them in a high bun.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Ladies,


   I just came out of the deep hole of main computor off line.  I was trying to use my daughters Tablet but it would not let me post.  So just wanted to say high.  Sorry I did not respond to a few of you.  Even when I went to the library I could not post on the site.  Soooo frustrating.

   Well I tweaked the regimin again.  The twists are working better for because of the speed.  I liked the braids though.  They stayed better.  I quess nothing is perfect.  I have used my two differrent leave ins for crown and nape and it is what my hair needed.  The textures are just to extremely different to use the same producets.  

  I noticed that lately I am loosing even less hair  Yeah.  So my shed was still in progress during 2011.  So maybe now I can really focus on the growing in my thickness and not the loosing for a change.  

    Welcome to the new ladies on this journey to TBL.   Good to see progress for so many of you.  Its a thrill to see all the beautiful heads of hair.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 8, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> I just came out of the deep hole of main computor off line. I was trying to use my daughters Tablet but it would not let me post. So just wanted to say high. Sorry I did not respond to a few of you. Even when I went to the library I could not post on the site. Soooo frustrating.
> ...


 
Ugh!  How frustrating. I would have died!!  When my internet access goes out for even a few minutes, I start freaking out.   I can only imagine how frustrated you were.

Glad to hear things are looking good for you and that the shedding has let up.  Now onto growing.  And welcome back.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 11, 2012)

DC'd my twists on tuesday with AOHSR/AVG/argan oil/grapeseed oil/safflower oil/raw honey. This was my second time using the raw honey. Still haven't decided if it will be a staple. 

Still wearing my twists in a bun. I'm going to DC again next week and then wear a twist out next weekend.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 12, 2012)

goldielocs said:


> I want in!!!!
> 
> NJoy directed me to this thread from the HL thead. Thanks again...
> Here are my stats.
> ...



  I am in the same situation with the layers.  I am on a reclamation journey after 5 years of major shedding.  My longest hair a are at TBL.  My concern is they are also my nape hairs.  I am still wondering if my crown and other layers will grow that long.erplexed   just working on repairing the health and fullness where ever it chooses to stop.  I was BCL(top of the verticle smile or upper tail) for all the years of the shedding.

        Welcome and nice to have you along with the journey.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 13, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> DC'd my twists on tuesday with AOHSR/AVG/argan oil/grapeseed oil/safflower oil/raw honey. This was my second time using the raw honey. Still haven't decided if it will be a staple.
> 
> Still wearing my twists in a bun. I'm going to DC again next week and then wear a twist out next weekend.



  Honey is a main staple for me , hope it works out for you.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm gonna try curlformers, thanks to nakialovesshoes. She's letting me try out her curlformers to see if they work for me. I sure hope so because I'd love to have a decent no-heat hairstyle that will allow me to wear my hair out.

Now to find the motivation to actually put them in. If I don't do it tonight, it'll be within the next day or so. LOL. I feel so lazy...but excited. Does that even make sense?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 15, 2012)

NJoy - any update on the curlformers?

I shampooed and DC'd today. I used AOWC instead of HSR and I like it a lot better. The HSR is really thick which made it hard to spread into my hair and hard to rinse out all the way. The WC is a little thinner which is what I was looking for. Now I just have to use up this last bottle of HSR.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 15, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> @NJoy - any update on the curlformers?
> 
> I shampooed and DC'd today. I used AOWC instead of HSR and I like it a lot better. The HSR is really thick which made it hard to spread into my hair and hard to rinse out all the way. The WC is a little thinner which is what I was looking for. Now I just have to use up this last bottle of HSR.


 
FoxxyLocs

As a matter of fact, I do have an update.

Ok, so I did an overnight DC the night before and ran around most of the day with that same conditioner, waiting to find time to set my hair with the curlformers. I rinsed out the conditioner, finger detangled and sectioned off my hair into 4 section, prepping for the set. I figured it would take me about an hour at most to get 'em in.  Nah man. It took about 5 hours to detangle as I went along and get all the curlformers in. 







I certainly didn't intend to sleep with them in but, I didn't finish until 1am and I was dead dog tired. But um, trying to sleep in them was impossible! I could not find a way to sleep and I tried everything. I even tried to sleep the way the sister slept on "Friday" to keep from messing up her hair. I notice that as the hair dried, the curlformers were pulling at my scalp even more so, I'd have to slide some of them down. And when I did nod off, I could feel the discomfort even in my sleep. But, I made it thru and immediately took the curlformers off my hair when the alarm went off at 5:30.  

I was VERY pleased with how the spirals turned out. Especially since I'm 43 wks post texlax. They were soft, bouncy and smooth. That really surprised me.

Anyhoo, here are the pics that I took first thing this morning. I'm looking forward to the curls loosening and hanging a bit more. What do you think?

Hey, I'm just happy I'll be able to get a good night's sleep tonight.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 16, 2012)

That came out really nice Njoy! Five hrs though? I doubt I'll be trying them anytime soon, lol. I'd love to see more pics of how you style it and how it holds up over the next few days.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 16, 2012)

NJoy  They worked really well.  Your hair curled nicely.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 16, 2012)

I finally figuared out why my twist would not last a day.  It was just the  way I was twisting them.  Today is wash day and I did not have to redo them for 5 days.   Yeah!!    Now to see how my tangles are after 5 days and no detangling.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 16, 2012)

NJoy said:


> FoxxyLocs
> 
> As a matter of fact, I do have an update.
> 
> ...



Your story had me cracking.....UP! 

But it did turn out really really nice! Beauty is pain!


----------



## regina07 (Feb 17, 2012)

NJoy - your curls look amazing .. but 5 hours?  Do you think over time the process will get faster/shorter?  I may give these a shot once I see how your hair holds up over the next week.

I'm in London for the long weekend (woohoo! Vacations!) and today I wore my hair in little girl pigtails -- pulled hair behind each ear.  Then when I got tired of slapping myself, I twisted the ends into princess leia buns.  I thought it was cute!

More importantly I "saw" length.  In the shower, I can feel it's creeping to the small of my back but once air touches it, it's shrinks to mid-back/bsl.  Today tho' I had it banded and twisted so in my ponytails, my hair fell past my shoulders. (which is why I kept slapping myself every time I turned my head).

Looking forward to a length check and trim Mar 31!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 17, 2012)

regina07 said:


> @NJoy - your curls look amazing .. but 5 hours? Do you think over time the process will get faster/shorter? I may give these a shot once I see how your hair holds up over the next week.
> 
> I'm in London for the long weekend (woohoo! Vacations!) and today I wore my hair in little girl pigtails -- pulled hair behind each ear. Then when I got tired of slapping myself, I twisted the ends into princess leia buns. I thought it was cute!
> 
> ...


 
regina07

I'm sure I could find a way to make install time a little shorter...eventually. Having to detangle as I went along slows things down. I guess I could prep better by having my hair sectioned off in smaller sections so that detangling would be easier. And, of course, once I get rid of my bonelaxed ends, that could make detangling easier. But, since I put so many in, I think it will always take a good chunk of time.

So far the set is still holding up. By the end of day 1, I could already see the curls looked fuller and hung a little better. Buuuuuut....and I've said it before....I'm gonna need a 12-step program to wean me off of ps'g. I kept most of my curls wrapped in a scarf while allowing a few spirals in the front to dangle. I don't know that this will be a style that I wear in the winter but, it's nice for warmer weather.

But to be sure, my hair is hanging much better today and should only get better over the next few days. I'm actually ready to put my hair up but am trying to wait til hubby gets back in town tomorrow. He's always complaining about me not wearing my hair out anymore. I hope he njoy's it because who knows when the next time will be. 

I hope you're njoy'g your vacation, btw. (regina07)


----------



## NJoy (Feb 17, 2012)

Day 3. Still curly but they're falling. I lightly finger combed and just HAD to do a scalp massage. My scalp felt so dry and itchy. I'll probably comb thru for more of a wavy look tomorrow or pin it up for another day first. But hubby has taken me out of town and is njoying my hair down. I'll probably comb it out. Anywho...










Sorry so bit. Trying to hurry and post these before hubby gets out of the restroom.  We're headed out.  Have a great weekend.


----------



## regina07 (Feb 18, 2012)

NJoy - love the 3-day look!  the curls still look smooth and bouncy.

I'm off to do a search about curlformers ... they may be worth a try for me.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 18, 2012)

NJoy - it looks fab! I love it!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 18, 2012)

Y'all tired of my yet? Day 4. I was kind of lazy putting my hair away last night. I wanted the curls to drop a bit more so I made 2 loose braids with the hair and was too lazy to get up and get my hair sack. I just pinned the braids in the back and put on a regular cap.

I finger-combed the hair. The bonelaxed ends are giving up the ghost and looking oily from the argan oil that I spray on at night and the jojoba that I put on my ends specifically. I'm very paranoid about my end being out and just don't want them to dry out.

As for the rest of my hair, the curls are holding surprisingly well but they're reverting and is turning more curly fro-ish than smooth spiral curls. You can see the fuzz in the pic.

I think after hubby leaves tomorrow, I'm going for a much-needed DC and putting my ends away.

Anywho, here's where I am today.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 19, 2012)

NJoy  I think they held up well.  You look great.  

   My wash turned out well with very little tangles.  I am really loving the twists.  My curls don't tangle on the hair as much as with the braids.  The braids felt and were more secure but the twist are easier to do and gental on my hair   Braids probably work better when there is not so much groowing out from shedding.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 19, 2012)

NJoy

You know you wrong for this!!!  Got me all hot and bothered with those curls!  I'm itching to get my own now and cant til I get back in the states!  You better hope I forget about it by then.  I'm not trying to spend my whole bonus when I get back on hair stuff


----------



## NJoy (Feb 19, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 Girl! Don't act like anything that I've said is going to cause you to spend up your bonus. You. can't. WAIT! to get back and spend your bonus on your hair because of your hair.  Old habits die hard, mama. 

But yes. I love how well the curlformers worked but probably won't do it again until the warm weather is here to stay. I was paranoid over my ends like a mug.


So anyway, my curlformer run is over. I got caught out in the rain yesterday and my hair was really poofing so, I had to convert the curls to twists. I didn't dare want to comb my hair out so, I combed each curl and twisted, combining some. It was a good thing because I needed to moisturize with something other than the argan oil that I was spraying on my hair. Also, I'm loving the twists because I see my inner #HairCrush coming out. Maybe it's because it was poofing and looking thicker, thereby making my twists look yummy. 

So, Vintagecoilylocks, I feeling you on these twists right now. I'm very happy that they're looking long and thick. When I was wearing twists last year, I had more bonelaxed ends so, it looked a bit crazy with those thin ends. I cut a couple inches off so, I don't have as much bonelaxed left. 

And, as a bonus, after I twisted up, hubby told me that my hair looks so rich and healthy.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have to blame someone other than my self for spending my whole bonus on hair lmao


----------



## baladi0822 (Feb 20, 2012)

Is it too late to join?  I finally made my way to this challenge; I hadn't come to the forum in a while! Or used my computer at all for that matter, too busy taking care of my newborn.   But I'm back at work now so I can spend a few minutes checking in with you guys.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 20, 2012)

baladi0822 said:
			
		

> Is it too late to join?  I finally made my way to this challenge; I hadn't come to the forum in a while! Or used my computer at all for that matter, too busy taking care of my newborn.   But I'm back at work now so I can spend a few minutes checking in with you guys.



This challenge is open all year. Welcome and tell us about your hair!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 20, 2012)

baladi0822 said:


> Is it too late to join?  I finally made my way to this challenge; I hadn't come to the forum in a while! Or used my computer at all for that matter, too busy taking care of my newborn.   But I'm back at work now so I can spend a few minutes checking in with you guys.



Get in here!  Your hair is gorgeous, baladi0822.  We need details.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 27, 2012)

Hola Chicas!  Sure is quiet in the long haired threads.  Just thought I'd drop in to see what's shaking.  I have nothing exciting to report.  I'm about to wash and do an overnight DC. I'll be 45 wks post texlax tomorrow and I'm still in twists.  I'm thinking maybe I'll henna tomorrow after my hair dries from my moisturizing overnight DC. Hmmm...  sounds like a plan.

Rambling and thinking outloud now. Lol.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 27, 2012)

No news on my end. Bunning this week until my hair appointment on Thursday. I'm getting twists again. I'll wear them (bun or pony) for 3 weeks and then a twistout. I'll probably repeat that for April. At the end of April I plan to straighten and trim. 

I've spent all of February in a bun. Probably the same for March and April.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 27, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> No news on my end. Bunning this week until my hair appointment on Thursday. I'm getting twists again. I'll wear them (bun or pony) for 3 weeks and then a twistout. I'll probably repeat that for April. At the end of April I plan to straighten and trim.
> 
> I've spent all of February in a bun. Probably the same for March and April.



Whoa whoa whoa!  Didn't you have a hair appointment recently that we didn't, uh, see pics from?  Or is this jus wishful thinking on my part? 

FoxxyLocs


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 28, 2012)

@NJoy - Yeah that's when I got the twists done, but I just put them up in a bun so I didn't bother taking pics. My buns are boring.

ETA: I think I forgot to mention that I did dust the ends of my twists - I cut very little - like 1/8in. - I just didn't want to go so long without any kind of trim. I'll probably do it again next month and then assess my ends when I straighten in April. I'll cut whatever I need to then, but I don't expect it to be much. And hopefully I will have retained some length too. At my last LC I was grazing WL so I should have retained at least a couple of inches by April right? Maybe full WL? We'll see.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ OK. And I think you'll definitely be at least FWL. I don't think microtrims take anything worth mentioning.

As for me....yeaaaah. I'm actually still in last night's overnight DC. Hey, it's raining and all dreary out today. I just feel so lazy. I threw a wig over the whole contraption and kept it moving. As for henna today. I don't think that's gonna happen. I'll be lucky to wash this out, moisturize and maybe save detangling for tomorrow. Usually I do better detangling after letting my hair airdry with my hair moisturized and sealed. I'm just plain pooped.

I was going to trim again, trying to slowly get rid of my bonelaxed ends but, I'm gonna leave my hair alone before I get addicted to cutting. I call myself trimming by the moon and trimmed twice already, about an inch each time. Found myself looking for a good day to trim in March.  I think I'll just wait to see what June looks like and trim then. That's when I'm sure I'll do my next official length check. But I'm not ruling out when I'm 1 yr post in April. But June is my birthday so I know I'll flat iron then.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 2, 2012)

I just detangled my hair. I normally don't but it's been a month and I had to reschedule my hair appointment. I saturated my dry hair with conditioner and used my wide tooth comb. Detangling was a breeze! This was my first time using this method, normally I'm detangling wet or damp hair w/conditioner or aloe. 

I braided each section, but now I'm trying to decide whether to leave the conditioner in or rinse it out. If I rinse it out my hair will take forever to dry. If I leave it in - idk what might happen, I've never done that before. 

I think I'll leave it in. What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 2, 2012)

God! I love to lurk by here and see all these beautiful Long haired black women talking about hair.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 2, 2012)

I went to see Diana Ross in concert last night and tried to do a twist out. My straight ends ruined the effect so I ended up putting my hair in a big, juicy bun. This is the first time that I've had my hair out of Celie braids or twists in a minute. But, because of a really good moisturizing DC, my hair is so friggen soft, fluffy and manageable now.

Check out my basic bun (with no forms, fillers or clip tricks):






Taking my hair out of those twists after that DC (I did use Joico Kpak before the overnight DC), my hair looked so full and amazing! That's enough to keep me stretching. Yeah, I'm pretty sure this is a transition. It seems to be going very well right now.

I noticed that my bonelaxed ends like to tangle with my texlaxed/natural textures so, I Crisco, after adding my moisturizers, all of the bonelaxed portion. My hair after airdrying slides right out of any tangles. I'm so happy that I'm finally finding what works for me during this transition. I've always been so apprehensive about detangling. Now I know that even when it looks crazy wet, it'll still be a'ight if I use Crisco.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 3, 2012)

NJoy - Isn't crisco great? I love that stuff. 

I used some raw honey and water to slick my edges back for a braidout. That stuff has hold like you wouldn't believe! I used about a dime sized about and my hair feels like a helmet. It looks good, no flaking, but it feels like I used a handful of that thick black gel from back in the day. I think it's a keeper, but I will definitely use less next time.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 4, 2012)

NJoy Love the pic of you and hubby! Awww! I have yet to try Crisco.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 4, 2012)

My hair has been in 4 plaits since that night. My allergies have me in bed feeling like I have the flu. I desperately need to break these plaits down into more and better braids. And I guess I should moisturize too. But I just don't feel like it.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh and my hair did fine with leaving the conditioner in. I got soft hair and a nice braidout for church. If I'm going to leave conditioner in my hair, I'd it be AO, but I don't want to waste that by using it to detangle.


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 5, 2012)

So I washed and bunned today, and ever since my neck has been killing me.  I think I might have really hit my length limit.  Uggh.  I will definitely be keeping tabs on this for the next few weeks.


----------



## WyrdWay (Mar 5, 2012)

Dee Raven said:
			
		

> So I washed and bunned today, and ever since my neck has been killing me.  I think I might have really hit my length limit.  Uggh.  I will definitely be keeping tabs on this for the next few weeks.




Your neck might strengthen up


----------



## NJoy (Mar 7, 2012)

Dee Raven said:


> So I washed and bunned today, and ever since my neck has been killing me. I think I might have really hit my length limit. Uggh. I will definitely be keeping tabs on this for the next few weeks.


 
Dee Raven

So wayment.  Your neck hurts trying to hold up all that hair? Wow! Now that's a lot of hair!  Now I gotta go digging for you last length check pic. Very interesting.  Oh, my bad.  And I hope your neck feels better.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 7, 2012)

My hair has been taking a back seat to my health lately. I've been suffering with allergies for the past week and a half. My voice finally gave up the ghost last night so I went in to Dr today. Sinusitis, pharyngitis, acute upper respiratory infection, fever and elevated blood pressure. Um.. stick a fork in me. I'm done. 

Needless to say, I haven't been taking any supplements or doing anything to my hair lately. I really feel like I need to cowash or SOMEthing but, I'm just not feeling it. I'm so glad this Crisco seems to be keeping my hair moisturized. But, I have a new 32 oz jar of EVCO that I want to crack open. Ah well...maybe this weekend. 

Since I can't talk, I've been in bed checking out my fave hair boards but uh...it sho is quiet around here. Anyone have any random pics you want to post? I'm bored.


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 8, 2012)

NJoy said:


> @Dee Raven
> 
> So wayment. Your neck hurts trying to hold up all that hair? Wow! Now that's a lot of hair! Now I gotta go digging for you last length check pic. Very interesting. Oh, my bad. And I hope your neck feels better.


 
It doesn't seem like it's long enough to cause the problem, but when it's sopping wet, I don't know.  Hopefully it was something else because I'm getting closer to figuring how to get my curls to pop, and I was counting on the weight to help pull them down. See pic below.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Dee Raven said:


> It doesn't seem like it's long enough to cause the problem, but when it's sopping wet, I don't know.  Hopefully it was something else because I'm getting closer to figuring how to get my curls to pop, and I was counting on the weight to help pull them down. See pic below.


 
Yeah, hopefully that wasn't what was causing the pain.  Your curls look lovely.  I'd love to see that at your length.  Get it, curly girl!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 12, 2012)

I got my twists redone and I'm bunning again. I'm kind of bored with it, but I don't have anything special going on right now and no time to deal with my hair anyway. The goal is to keep these in for 4 weeks. 

I had planned to straighten next month, but now I'm thinking I may do another flexi-rod set instead.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 13, 2012)

Dee Raven

   Please be careful, you need that neck to hold all that beautiful long hair to come.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 13, 2012)

I have been CW for years but just this past year took the plunge and started leaving greater amounts of conditioner in.  After seeing 1Ballarina and Terri La Flesh I let my fears of stiff hair go by the wayside.  I still feel I am a modified CG/TG.  Pick up some good pointer from Terri though.  

  So Yesterday I had some time and tried her curl definition technique.  At first I could not get what she meant about grabbing the individual curls but once I tried it, it was pretty clear.   I don't wear my  hair out but it did give more definition and when I put in the twists they were neater and less frizz.  

   No very long ringlets or anything but my hair was easier to manage to separate for twists. 

  Since I finger detangle I just did the process at the same time.   So it did not take too much more  time.

  So I will say that this is probably a new addition to my regimine.  I am waiting to see if it reduces tangles the next wash since the curls are clumped more uniformly.


----------



## Allandra (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't have any updates.  I plan on getting my hair flat ironed later this month and will update the pic in my siggy.

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## baladi0822 (Mar 13, 2012)

FoxxyLocs, NJoy, Thank you ladies... I'm transitioning to natural but going for the length first.  My last relaxer was Dec 2009 and I started my HJ in October 2010.  I wear my hair up mostly and stay away from heat.  It's been working out really well for me.  Can't wait to see everyone's progress at the end of the challenge!


----------



## Allandra (Mar 13, 2012)

baladi0822

Awesome siggy pic.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 16, 2012)

Checking in.


Just measured and found that I've gained 4 inches in 16 wks. I measured from the last time that I indigo'd my hair. I measured the gray portions of 2 different previously indigo'd strands to see how much growth and whether both areas were growing similarly. My last henna/indigo was 11/23/11. That's 16 wks 1 day ago.


I knew the 2" of scraggly bonelax ends cut seemed to grow back fast. :reddancer:


----------



## Lucia (Mar 16, 2012)

Dee Raven said:


> It doesn't seem like it's long enough to cause the problem, but when it's sopping wet, I don't know.  Hopefully it was something else because I'm getting closer to figuring how to get my curls to pop, and I was counting on the weight to help pull them down. See pic below.



The wet hair pic looks like a good start. Depending on whether your curls are loose thick, wild, silky, coarse, tightly coiled, spirals, botteccelli or waves different products work for different people as always. 

Here's some tips that have helped me to finally get my curls to pop and stay defined with minimal frizz. 

Detangle in the shower with conditioner, and try not to disturb the curls once they are detangled and rinsed. you can use a clip to keep the sections separated. 

start with damp or wet hair, you have to have the curl pattern there before any products are added. 

The products you choose have to "set" your curls and lock them in place.  Break each section into smaller sections (don't have to do Terri's method, way too small takes too much time IMO) use a good leave in that doesn't react with you gel, curling creme or curling custard. 

Most important if you have to detangle use your fingers  and re wet and smooth down the section. Also arrange your hair to where you want it while it's still wet.  
Now once you've put in product, and arranged/styled,*LEAVE YOUR HAIR ALONE*, even if you diffuse don't disturb it.  Empressri/Richeau has a YT tutorial where she diffuses without disturbing the curl patten.
Once your hairs dry or almost dry you can stretch your curls using the diffuser. I've done it works great. HHG


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 17, 2012)

Lucia said:


> The wet hair pic looks like a good start. Depending on whether your curls are loose thick, wild, silky, coarse, tightly coiled, spirals, botteccelli or waves different products work for different people as always.
> 
> Here's some tips that have helped me to finally get my curls to pop and stay defined with minimal frizz.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, Lucia! I'm definitely going to be trying this.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 17, 2012)

Well, the pollen outside has me trapped in the house today so, sounds like a good time for a moisturizing DC w/steam.

I hope you ladies are njoy'g the beautiful Saturday.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 19, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Checking in.
> 
> 
> Just measured and found that I've gained 4 inches in 16 wks.
> ...



   

   I was greatful to find I gained that much in a yearWOW!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 20, 2012)

Update on my modified TC method.  I CW yesterday and tangles were minimal .  Yeah.  I sorta got the hang of it and it went faster.  I did notice that my hair stayed very nice the whole week-end which was very busy.  THere were two lenten services Friday and Saturday, Sunday Liturgy, and a Memorial service for my Bishop Sunday evening.  I never worried about how my hair was looking.  That was nice.  The definition was very pretty.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Mar 20, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks

*peeks in*

Your new siggy pic is absolutely gorgeous!

*carry on, long-hairs*


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 20, 2012)

NJoy said:


> My hair has been taking a back seat to my health lately. I've been suffering with allergies for the past week and a half. My voice finally gave up the ghost last night so I went in to Dr today. Sinusitis, pharyngitis, acute upper respiratory infection, fever and elevated blood pressure. Um.. stick a fork in me. I'm done.
> 
> Needless to say, I haven't been taking any supplements or doing anything to my hair lately. I really feel like I need to cowash or SOMEthing but, I'm just not feeling it. I'm so glad this Crisco seems to be keeping my hair moisturized. But, I have a new 32 oz jar of EVCO that I want to crack open. Ah well...maybe this weekend.
> 
> Since I can't talk, I've been in bed checking out my fave hair boards but uh...it sho is quiet around here. Anyone have any random pics you want to post? I'm bored.



Awww...NJoy I hope you feel better by now mama! 



Dee Raven said:


> It doesn't seem like it's long enough to cause the problem, but when it's sopping wet, I don't know.  Hopefully it was something else because I'm getting closer to figuring how to get my curls to pop, and I was counting on the weight to help pull them down. See pic below.



Dee Raven don't tell me this! I'm barely even BSL right now and my hair is HEAVY wet....but when it dries it's not very heavy at all...i was looking forward to growing my hair to where i was satisfied with it both staright and curly....looks like i'll be poppin Advil after every shower!

Just thought i'd stop by


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 20, 2012)

WHEN DID THIS CHALLENGE START?!?!?  This is where everyone's been?  I've been in the old one farting around all by my self cause you guys were here?!?!?

Feelings are hurt!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 21, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> [email protected]NJoy I hope you feel better by now mama!
> 
> Just thought i'd stop by


 
Thanks girl. I wish.  Pollen count is well over 9000 now and getting worse. This is the highest in history for Georgia. Um, I think average is in the low hundreds.  I can't even leave my house. Tried it. Got my butt kicked by that thug, pollen.





Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> WHEN DID THIS CHALLENGE START?!?!? This is where everyone's been? I've been in the old one farting around all by my self cause you guys were here?!?!?
> 
> Feelings are hurt!


 
 Bring your farting over here, girl. We luhs ya.


----------



## regina07 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey ladies - just checking in.  Had a wonderful weekend in Paris for my 50th birthday with my best friend.  Lots of champagne, delicious food, shopping.

My hair suffered tho' ... I didn't DC before I left and the messy bun I wore on the plane caused my hair to dry out like the sahara!  I'm dealing with post-traumatic breakage right now ... haven't seen so many little hairs in my sink since Aug/Sep 2011.

Have AOHSR and AOGBP in my hair today for an overnight treatment.  Heading to UK this weekend but will baggy it.  It needs TLC right now.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Happy Belated 50th Birthday regina07. Sorry about the hair drama but, glad you had a fabulous time in Paris. Oo la la!


As for me, I don't know what to think about my hair. I haven't been doing much of anything with it lately since my allergies have had me either hacking up a lung or in a medicated snooze.

Right now my hair is in random Celie braids (yeah, again) and my ng feels rough. I don't know if it's extreme shrinkage that's causing my hair to feel like it's dreading and needs to be stretched or if it's that Suave Keratin Conditioner that I used a week or so ago. Whatever, it doesn't feel nice at all. 

I'm planning to do a DC with yogurt and coconut cream to try to loosen the ng but, I have to get around to doing it. Meantime, I cover my hair with a decorative scarf, leaving about 3 inches of the front of my head showing so that you see my part and my hair looking smooth and flat. It looks like I may actually have a nice, orderly bun under this scarf. If they only knew what lurks beneath. 

So yeah, I'm 48 weeks post now. Uh.... something's gotta give. No offense but, I'm not trying to run around here looking like Kizzy in the Spring and Summer (yeah I said it. ). I need to really start taking care of my natural hair and see if I can whip up some waves, sheen, shine, SOMETHING. Because avoiding it is not the business.   I repeat, NOT the business.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 22, 2012)

regina07 said:


> Hey ladies - just checking in.  Had a wonderful weekend in Paris for my 50th birthday with my best friend.  Lots of champagne, delicious food, shopping.
> 
> My hair suffered tho' ... I didn't DC before I left and the messy bun I wore on the plane caused my hair to dry out like the sahara!  I'm dealing with post-traumatic breakage right now ... haven't seen so many little hairs in my sink since Aug/Sep 2011.
> 
> Have AOHSR and AOGBP in my hair today for an overnight treatment.  Heading to UK this weekend but will baggy it.  It needs TLC right now.



  Happy birthday!  Your hair is fabulous


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 23, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> WHEN DID THIS CHALLENGE START?!?!?  This is where everyone's been?  I've been in the old one farting around all by my self cause you guys were here?!?!?
> 
> Feelings are hurt!



  Welcome,  thought you'd find it soon enough.  Your hair is looking terrific.


----------



## regina07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks - thank you for the birthday wishes and compliment.

NJoy - thank you for the birthday wishes, too!

In UK this weekend and hair is in much better shape -- I bunned it on top of my head and wrapped it in a satin wrap on the plane.  I aspire to NJOY's 4 inches in 16 weeks!  End of the month is trim time.  Will flat iron next weekend and take .25-.5 inches off.  

I'm getting ready for summer when I wear my hair curly and co-wash every 3 days.  I'd like it to hang further than it every has!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 24, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Checking in.
> 
> 
> Just measured and found that I've gained *4 inches in 16 wks*. I measured from the last time that I indigo'd my hair. I measured the gray portions of 2 different previously indigo'd strands to see how much growth and whether both areas were growing similarly. My last henna/indigo was 11/23/11. That's 16 wks 1 day ago.
> ...



@NJoy that is some awesome growth & retention!   Congrats!  Are you still using your sulfur mix or just PS? You have me motivated...I need to get back on my scalp oils & massages!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 24, 2012)

................................deleted; double post


----------



## NJoy (Mar 24, 2012)

DesignerCurls said:


> @NJoy that is some awesome growth & retention!  Congrats! Are you still using your sulfur mix or just PS? You have me motivated...I need to get back on my scalp oils & massages!


 
Yep. I'm back on it. Hoping to stay consistent so that I can get these bonelaxed ends trimmed away without losing length.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 31, 2012)

Soooooooo.... my hair's in twists, which I'm loving right now.  But twists always remind me that I need to get rid of these relaxed ends.  So I trimmed another inch off of each twist.  I know it's probably not the best way to trim and may leave me with a choppy hemline but, the skimpies mock me and I just have to trim some of it off.  I'm usually hesistant when I start but, by the 3rd twist, I'm boldly snipping and really njoy'g the feel of my ends (even tho they were in pretty good shape to start with).

So, so far, I've cut 3 inches this year.  I plan to neaten up my hemline at the end of the year and maybe in June too.

I hope my hair continues to grow well so that I'll have a nice thick hemline by year's end. 

What's going on with you ladies?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 1, 2012)

Just got my hair twisted (my mom did them for me). They're on the small side, but not quite mini. I plan to keep these in until the end of the month. I'm going to wait until next month to straighten b/c my mom requested that I wear it straight for mother's day, lol. 

I don't have a lot of splits, but I do have a lot of ssks. I'll probably dust sometime soon.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 1, 2012)

I did a scalp massage with coconut oil last night and my scalp and face started itching.  My hair loves coconut oil so, I hope I'm not developing a sensitivity to it.  But just in case, I'll stop for now.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm still wearing the same twists from my last post. I washed and DC'd them yesterday. I had been neglecting it for the past couple of weeks. 

I'll probably leave these in for another week, then wear a twistout for a week. I plan to straighten next month. I think I'm going to try to do it myself. I'm using a 1 in. iron this time instead of my 1 3/4 in. I'm hoping that will make a difference.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 22, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I'm still wearing the same twists from my last post. I washed and DC'd them yesterday. I had been neglecting it for the past couple of weeks.
> 
> I'll probably leave these in for another week, then wear a twistout for a week. I plan to straighten next month. I think I'm going to try to do it myself. I'm using a 1 in. iron this time instead of my 1 3/4 in. I'm hoping that will make a difference.


 
I bet your twists look very HairCrush-ish, huh?


----------



## Dee Raven (Apr 22, 2012)

So I hennaed my hair this weekend.  What a nightmare! I decided to try the Lush henna bar since you only have to add water.  Why would it not come out?  There were all these little henna bits in my hair.  I didn't think I would ever get it out.  I had to condition detangle under running water forever.  I'm sure I still have a few little bits in there but the majority at least is out now.  But I'm happy with the color.  My hair is really dark, and it just made the color pop more.  I really like it.  Next week, I'm doing my length check and then I'll give myself a much needed trim.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 23, 2012)

I am wearing my twists in a nice flat bun.  It allows me to forget about my hair between washings.   The modified TC method I am using has made my 4a hair line more defined.  I like it.  Not just frizz anymore. It is filling in with a lot of shorties so it was getting messy.   

     I put my self on a no length check till May first.  I was stressing to much over seeing progress on these short layers.   After that I will try to go til mid June.  Taking baby steps to trying to be normal about my hair.  Happy with the progress this year.  Moisture level is up and shedding is way down.  I just needed some hope that I could get a resonably fuller head of hair with out a bunch of layers.   So onward I go working on a fuller TBL hemline.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 23, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> I bet your twists look very HairCrush-ish, huh?



I don't know about all that, lol. They were small so they looked very full, but I have way more shrinkage than Chime. 

I took them out right after my last post, and now I'm wearing a very poofy twistout.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 23, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I don't know about all that, lol. They were small so they looked very full, but I have way more shrinkage than Chime.
> 
> I took them out right after my last post, and now I'm wearing a very poofy twistout.


 
I like how you tell us what's going on, it sounds yummy but, no pics.  C'mon, mama.  Don't be that way.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 24, 2012)

just put up my updates in fotki


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry NJoy, I haven't taken any pics in forever. I'll try to do better


----------



## Dee Raven (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok ladies, I finally finished my 2 in 2 challenge. Here are the results. I am super happy!!  So here's what's going on with the pictures. Pic 1 is from December. My scraggly tips were about an inch from TBL. I chose not to cut at that time, even though obviously I needed to. Pic 2 is today. My ends are just past TBL. Now, I love, love Feye's trimming method. It is so liberating to cut my own hair. Pic 3 is the first cut towards getting the U shape. Pic 4 you can see the V on the sides. Pic 5 is the second cut to get the U. I think I cut a bit more than I should because I ended up getting more of a straight cut, but I'm still happy. I think I cut about 3.5 inches in total.

I guess you can only upload 5 pictures per post. So continue on...


----------



## Dee Raven (Apr 28, 2012)

And here is my official April update. I think by december I should be able to get a pretty blunt U shaped TBL. I hope everyone else is having success with their journies.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 29, 2012)

Dee Raven said:


> And here is my official April update. I think by december I should be able to get a pretty blunt U shaped TBL. I hope everyone else is having success with their journies.


 
Beautiful progress, Dee Raven. And very inspirational!


----------



## WyrdWay (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the update Dee! Looking good


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 29, 2012)

Wonderful progress Dee!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 30, 2012)

I've been really busy for the past couple of months and I haven't been DCing and moisturizing like I should. I hope my ends haven't suffered. I'll see when I flat iron in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 30, 2012)

Dee Raven the final results look really nice.  You should be at BCL in no time.


----------



## Dee Raven (Apr 30, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Dee Raven the final results look really nice. You should be at BCL in no time.


 
Thanks, Vintage.  What is BCL?  below classic? I don't think I've heard of that before.


----------



## NJoy (May 1, 2012)

Dee Raven said:


> Thanks, Vintage. What is BCL? below classic? I don't think I've heard of that before.


 
Dee Raven

*looks to see if Vintage is around to answer*

Booty Crack Length
Butt Crack Length


----------



## NJoy (May 1, 2012)

Anyone else transitioning too? This shrinkage is killing me. I'm trying not to watch or pull on my hair while transitioning so, since my hair is dry more often (not daily cowashing while transitioning) shrinkage has my hair looking like it's going backwards. I still see length when I'm m&s but, I still don't know where it's at.

I felt a little anxious tonight and decided to take a peek to make sure that I'm still on track. I'm amazed at how much shrinkage I get. I'm not used to my hair doing this. But, seeing that I am still on track, I feel much better. I've decided I'm gonna have to check from time to time just to keep myself encouraged.

I think with the trimming that I've been doing, my ends don't look as skimpy as I've been thinking. I'm feeling really good about my progress. Stretched, my hair is back at HL, even with the trims. I think flat ironed could give me a bit more. I'm really excited about this year. We still have 8 more months of growth and evening out hemlines. I love it! :reddancer:


----------



## tinagreen10 (May 2, 2012)

I would like to join the challenge.  My PS of choice are two strand twists and wearing weaves.  I take a break from these every four to five months.  Daily regimen while in braids or weaves are daily water spraying of weaves or braids, leave in conditioners, cowashing every two weeks, along with conditioning treatments. I also have protein treatments applied to hair once a month.  I will do heat passes three to four times a year when taking a break from braids or weaves.  I have started this regimen two years ago and my hair went from SL to MBL in that time.  I also take vitamin E and biotin every other day.  I eat well and try to exercise 3x's a week (it is not easy, but a necessary evil).  I am trying to get pics of my hair in its current state, but I have it in two strand twists now.  I will have my stylist take pics when the twists come out.  I love this site!  I have been a quiet observer since 2008 and gotten a lot of information.  I personally can say, I have learned A LOT about my hair and what works.  Thank you!


----------



## NJoy (May 2, 2012)

Welcome tinagreen10

I can't wait to see your hair.  I'm assuming you're natural?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 2, 2012)

I think I'm officially ready to shave my head guys.  Its been an itch that I've been wanting to scratch for too long.  

Plus, I stated in another thread, my hair just isnt looking the same any more.  It looks so limp to me, like the life has gone from it.  My curls that people used to feel the need to come and snap to watch bounce are now poor excused for curls and fall uner waves now.  I had a white girl here at work talk about how her hair is when she's on the east cost and compared it to my hair!!!  I was like "NOOOOOO!!!  I DONT HAVE WHITE GIRL HAIR!!!"

I also think I've lost the love for caring for my hair.  I know what works for me, I know what doesnt.  And any setbacks are due to shear laziness on my part.  

I want to see what its like to start from nothing and work my way out and see exactly what length I truly like my hair at.

I wear my hair in a bun or in a wng.  I barely wear my hair straight any more, and when I do I cant wait to go back to my wng.  So it only makes sense to have a length that works with my prefered style.

Do I make any sense or is the Indian sun getting to me?  (even though its 2:42am here lol)


----------



## NJoy (May 2, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I think I'm officially ready to shave my head guys. Its been an itch that I've been wanting to scratch for too long.
> 
> Plus, I stated in another thread, my hair just isnt looking the same any more. It looks so limp to me, like the life has gone from it. My curls that people used to feel the need to come and snap to watch bounce are now poor excused for curls and fall uner waves now. I had a white girl here at work talk about how her hair is when she's on the east cost and compared it to my hair!!! I was like "NOOOOOO!!! I DONT HAVE WHITE GIRL HAIR!!!"
> 
> ...


 
Mz.MoMo5235

Huh? 

....

Ok. Now that I'm past my initial shock...

If it makes sense to you, that's all that matters. Do what's best for you. (Although, surely you must be going for shock factor with "shaving". )

You definitely have to pay attention to how different lengths look and feel to be able to determine what you really want. It's one of my biggest complaints with my constant ps'g. But....

you can always go the other way. Cut back one goal length and see how that feels. If it's a no go, cut back one more, etc. You don't have to start from square one, do you?

Unless you want the newness or, dare I say, excitement, of starting over.

IDK. I think before you do something so drastic, you should try other options.

I remember years ago, when I wanted to cut my hair into a short, stylist precision cut, my stylist refused and told me, instead, to go try on wigs in the style I think I want. If I like it on me, buy the wig and wear it around for 2 weeks. If I still liked it, bring it and she would cut my hair. This was the best advice ever because I did just that. By day 3, I didn't know what to do with my hair and was tired of it.

All that to say, whatever you decide to do for yourself is cool...eiver hway. But don't be too hasty with your decision. Consider other options first. You can always cut anytime.

Oh, and let me add, I think the weight of longer hair is stretching and turning your curls into waves. IDK. Just a thought.

Hugs either way, drama mama. Always got some shocking opening lines going.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 2, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:
			
		

> I think I'm officially ready to shave my head guys.  Its been an itch that I've been wanting to scratch for too long.



Hey if you're sure, go for it. It will grow back. I probably would cut back to BSL and then see how I felt, but I don't think it's impossible that I would ever go back to a twa. When I BC'd my hair was 4-5 inches. I've always wondered what it would be like to go shorter. IDK if I'll ever do it though.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 3, 2012)

See stylist have always refused to cut my hair that short.  I've been trying to do this for YEARS you guys lmao and have always been talked out of it.  I have been kicked out of barber shops thinking they would do it.  I should have known not to ask a straight man to chop my hair off but what ever.

I dont want to do mini chops because I will chicken out again.  I feel like this is something I NEED to do.  i dont know why.  I have always wanted it and I feel like I'm finally at a point in my hair relationship (lol) that I CAN do it.  I know my reggie, and know what works, I know how to get it back to here.

But you guys should see me lurk the big chop threads where they take it all off!!!  I lose my rabid a$$ mind 

And yes!! The weight and length has ruined my curl pattern!!!  To get good curls I have to wash the night before and let my hair dry in a pineapple so there is no weight messing with the curls!  THATS NOT A WNG!!!  I cant even do real wng's any more.

I think its the right choice.  Plus when I get home I can donate my hair.  They need more black people hair anyway


----------



## NJoy (May 3, 2012)

^^^ Well there you have it then.  Go 'head and do your thang, Mama.  er, I mean MoMo.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 4, 2012)

So I just finished flat ironing my hair (pix tomorrow before the sacrifice lol).  And I truly forget how much hair I have sometimes lmao.  yall should have seen me swaying my head so my hair sweeps over my booty.  I almost changed my mind.....  Then I had to wrap it!!!  That was a hot mess!!!  I dont remember wrapping being this hard!!! And I would jump sometimes thinking something was on my arm when it was kust my hair.  

Shrinkage sure can trick your mind!!!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 4, 2012)

Can't wait to see the pics! When are you going to cut it?


----------



## NJoy (May 4, 2012)

Oh yeah! We luvs da pics.  And yeah, that shrinkage plays serious mind games. can't wait to see your before and after pics. Um, how low are you going, btw? I'm with you in your decicion. I just need to be prepared.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 5, 2012)

I was supposed to do it today but all parties involved (including my self) slept through it.  I didnt wake up til 10min before it was time to be at work lmao

So I'm holding off til my day off so I can get some sleep because between work and the new training they have us doing we're lucky if we get 3hrs of sleep   So tired!!!!

NJoy - It will be a suprise so I'm not telling you heheheheheeee


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 6, 2012)

21 inches of premium Mz. MoMo hair is packed and ready to be made into a wig.  The rest of the hair is on the floor...  Well outside now.

I look pretty good bald.  But its cold with no hair and the back of my head is flat   But no dents or bald spots from previous injuries 

Pix are being resized and will post in several minutes


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 6, 2012)

My last pix for you guys here   See you in a few years when I catch up again lol















Gotta go to my baldy thread to see the final cut lol


----------



## WyrdWay (May 6, 2012)

I'm gonna have to wear a black band around my arm today.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 6, 2012)

WyrdWay said:


> I'm gonna have to wear a black band around my arm today.


 


One of the guys here actually poured some of his drank on the floor for the fallen strands  Yall are crazy


----------



## WyrdWay (May 6, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:
			
		

> One of the guys here actually poured some of his drank on the floor for the fallen strands  Yall are crazy




LMAO!!! I'm glad no one is in here with me... its not good to laugh this much at work


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 8, 2012)

I just finished flat ironing (I know, I know). I need to trim so I'll do that first and then pics. I think I'm WHIP length now, but idk until after my trim. 

I need to start keeping my hair straight more often. These ssks are killing my ends. I don't want to trade ssks for splits though. I normally DC every week, so I would have to cut back some to keep my hair straight longer. 

I think I'm going to try straightening every month and see how that goes.


----------



## regina07 (May 8, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I just finished flat ironing (I know, I know). I need to trim so I'll do that first and then pics. I think I'm WHIP length now, but idk until after my trim.
> 
> I need to start keeping my hair straight more often. These ssks are killing my ends. I don't want to trade ssks for splits though. I normally DC every week, so I would have to cut back some to keep my hair straight longer.
> 
> I think I'm going to try straightening every month and see how that goes.


 
FoxxyLocs - I hear ya.  I flat iron my hair monthly to reduce the SSK because they are a bigger issue for me than split ends.  And when it's not flatironed, I try to keep my hair stretched and twisted.

Cant wait to see your pics!


----------



## WyrdWay (May 9, 2012)

FoxxyLocs that's the reason I have been wanting to invest in a hooded dryer so I can roller set. I have a strong feeling that if I start rollerseting regularly I'll be able to nip breakage in the but, and hopefully not risk heat damage or splits


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 9, 2012)

Yeah I wish I could rollerset, but it just doesn't work for me. Takes forever to dry and always comes out a tangled, poofy mess. 

I figured out that my flat iron jobs weren't coming out right because my flat iron was too big. I thought bigger plates would let me flat iron faster, but it just made it harder to get to my roots. I switched to the 1" plates and was able to do 2-3 passes @ 350 and my hair came out almost as straight as at the salon. 

I'm not sure if I want to flat iron each time or alternate with blow drying only. Blow drying doesn't really get my ends straight, which is my goal. Maybe I can flat iron on really low heat since I don't need my hair to be super straight. 

These ssks are killing me. Even on strands where I don't have knots, the hair is bent at weird angles and it makes my ends look rough. I'm sure part of it is because I haven't been moisturizing and sealing like I should.


----------



## NJoy (May 9, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> *Yeah I wish I could rollerset, but it just doesn't work for me. Takes forever to dry and always comes out a tangled, poofy mess. *
> 
> I figured out that my flat iron jobs weren't coming out right because my flat iron was too big. I thought bigger plates would let me flat iron faster, but it just made it harder to get to my roots. I switched to the 1" plates and was able to do 2-3 passes @ 350 and my hair came out almost as straight as at the salon.
> 
> ...


 
Girl, you and me both.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 9, 2012)

regina07 said:
			
		

> FoxxyLocs - I hear ya.  I flat iron my hair monthly to reduce the SSK because they are a bigger issue for me than split ends.  And when it's not flatironed, I try to keep my hair stretched and twisted.
> 
> Cant wait to see your pics!



My ends still tangle with twists. Braids work best, but I hate the way they look. I may just have to suck it up for the weeks that I don't wear my hair straight.

I like buns, but I would have to stretch my hair before I do them,  which I haven't been doing. I can't think of a style that I can do myself that will keep my ends under control without heat.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 9, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> My ends still tangle with twists. Braids work best, but I hate the way they look. I may just have to suck it up for the weeks that I don't wear my hair straight.
> 
> I like buns, but I would have to stretch my hair before I do them,  which I haven't been doing. I can't think of a style that I can do myself that will keep my ends under control without heat.



FoxxyLocs

Coming out of lurk mode just to ask have you ever tried Curlformers? NJoy seems to like them...I think. 

Disclaimer: I am not qualified to give your gorgeous head advice.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 10, 2012)

Ok.. I'm going to stay hanging out with you guys cause I dont know no one else and I cant find any threads my bald head belongs in  

On another note, I'm going to have to buzz my hair again before I leave to the states.  It hasnt even been a week and I'm shocked by how it looks.  I guess you never really know how fast hair grows til you dont have any.

FoxxyLocs
What I used to do (especially in the winter) is blow dry my hair straight, flat iron just the ends and then bun over night.  My hair would stay straight until the next wash day.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 10, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:
			
		

> @FoxxyLocs
> 
> Coming out of lurk mode just to ask have you ever tried Curlformers? @NJoy seems to like them...I think.
> 
> Disclaimer: I am not qualified to give your gorgeous head advice.



I remember NJoy having good results with the curlformers, but they took a long time to put in. I want something quick and easy. Don't be hesitant to post though, we take advice from whoever has good advice, lol. 

@Mz.MoMo5235 - That sounds like a good idea. What effect did that have on your ends? I worry about using too much heat and causing splits.

When I got a flexi rod set at the salon, she blow dried first, then used setting lotion and put the rods in. I may try that to reduce my drying time.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 10, 2012)

FoxxyLocs I don't have much advice. .  I conqured SSK's and splits with lots of moisture and sealing.  I believe alot of people have success with oil rinses.  Baggy method, and oils and butters for Deep condition and pre poo's are alot of the method' s I have used.    1ballarina mentions using shea butter that reduced her ssk's.  Terri Laflesh of tighly curly, I think also conquered them with her method.   
   Heat will only make them occur more (My observance and experiance)  Trimmining will cause splits(My observance and experiance)  Wearing hair out and letting it dry out is most likely something one with hair more than APL can not do.  1ballareina wears her hair loose and has been able to acheive a balance.  I might could but with TBL hair and my life it would not work. A balance of hair style and regimine will have to be achieved that suits your hair but may not be exactly what you want.  I quess that is the choice to be made for extra longer lengths.  

   None the less you have a nice head of hair and hope you will find the balance you need.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 10, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> My ends still tangle with twists. Braids work best, but I hate the way they look. I may just have to suck it up for the weeks that I don't wear my hair straight.
> 
> I like buns, but I would have to stretch my hair before I do them,  which I haven't been doing. I can't think of a style that I can do myself that will keep my ends under control without heat.



  Have you tried any of the curlygirl or tightly curly methods.  I saw a you tube Mahogany curls I think.  I use a modified tightly curly on my self and my daughter.  We make sure we seal our ends.  Then when at home I occasionally baggy.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 10, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> @FoxxyLocs I don't have much advice. .  I conqured SSK's and splits with lots of moisture and sealing.  I believe alot of people have success with oil rinses.  Baggy method, and oils and butters for Deep condition and pre poo's are alot of the method' s I have used.    1ballarina mentions using shea butter that reduced her ssk's.  Terri Laflesh of tighly curly, I think also conquered them with her method.
> Heat will only make them occur more (My observance and experiance)  Trimmining will cause splits(My observance and experiance)  Wearing hair out and letting it dry out is most likely something one with hair more than APL can not do.  1ballareina wears her hair loose and has been able to acheive a balance.  I might could but with TBL hair and my life it would not work. A balance of hair style and regimine will have to be achieved that suits your hair but may not be exactly what you want.  I quess that is the choice to be made for extra longer lengths.
> 
> None the less you have a nice head of hair and hope you will find the balance you need.



I think for me the biggest issue with heat will be split ends. Once I reach my goal length it won't be as big of a deal because I'll be trimming more frequently anyway.

I'll try more frequent straightening (maybe once a month), and heavier and more consistent sealing. I know baggying and co-washing would probably help too, but I find them to be too much work. erplexed 

Between straightenings, IDK what to do. I guess I could air dry in braids, seal heavily, and bun. Maybe that will keep my ends straight enough not to curl onto each other? I've been PSing all this time, but just PSing isn't enough to keep the SSKs away, so I know I'm not retaining as much as I could. I need to stop being so lazy with my hair.

ETA: Straightening more often will also allow me to assess my ends more frequently. It's easier to dust when my hair is straight.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 10, 2012)

FoxxyLocs 
My ends didnt suffer at all through this.  I trimmed regularly plus I used a silicone based heat protectant (sallys brand of chi something I forget)


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 10, 2012)

not the best pic, but i think it's grown since the last one. i did a pretty thorough dusting/S&D on half of it, lol. I'll get to the other half when i have time.

ETA: the pic came out too big, so i changed it to a thumbnail. click to make it bigger.


----------



## NJoy (May 11, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> not the best pic, but i think it's grown since the last one. i did a pretty through dusting/S&D on half of it, lol. I'll get to the other half when i have time.
> 
> ETA: the pic came out too big, so i changed it to a thumbnail. click to make it bigger.



I love it!  So thick and healthy.  Nice job!


----------



## NJoy (May 11, 2012)

And let me add, I love when pics start flowing in this thread.  We're in such a lovely length group.  I love to see long-haired pics  (no slight on other lengths tho).  But since this is my goal length, I'm very excited to see pics.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 11, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 Hey Mo...why don't you document how much growth you get each month as ur hair grows back out?

*_Goes back to lurking_*


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 11, 2012)

I love looking at pics too. It's refreshing to see everyone's progress. 

My hair at the last length check (december I think?) was just shy of WL. Now I'm a little below, which is back to the length I was last May before I cut off all the damaged ends. I'm looking forward to finally reaching HL.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 11, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I think for me the biggest issue with heat will be split ends. Once I reach my goal length it won't be as big of a deal because I'll be trimming more frequently anyway.
> 
> I'll try more frequent straightening (maybe once a month), and heavier and more consistent sealing. I know baggying and co-washing would probably help too, but I find them to be too much work. erplexed
> 
> ...



  How often do you wash or add moisture.  My point about heat , whether it be blow dry, flat iron or the Sun of summer time is that it robs moisture from the hair.  The more heat the less moisture and the coils are dry and tend to catch and knot easier.  Lots of moisture, irregardless, is neccessary.  My hair still coils up but does not knot any more.  My 4a hair was no different then my 3c or 2c it all would knot.  With lots of moisture and sealing I rarely find on any more. The only knots I get is if some lent if I detangle to fast, I may make one but can usually work it out.

    But good luck with your plan.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 11, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I think for me the biggest issue with heat will be split ends. Once I reach my goal length it won't be as big of a deal because I'll be trimming more frequently anyway.
> 
> ETA: Straightening more often will also allow me to assess my ends more frequently. It's easier to dust when my hair is straight.



  Hair Crush has a good video on dusting natural hair


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 11, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I think for me the biggest issue with heat will be split ends. Once I reach my goal length it won't be as big of a deal because I'll be trimming more frequently anyway.



  Ok, I see you will go into a maintaince mode at TBL.  However, Splits won't only occur on the longest hairs.  If heat gives you splits then shorter newer hair will be spliting also.  Those hairs will also knot.  Something to think about.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 11, 2012)

I know I haven't been moisturizing enough. I only do it once or twice a week, but that's been recently because I have a lot of other things going on and not much time for hair. When I was more diligent about it though, I still had knots. I'm used to dusting my natural hair without straightening, but when my hair is straight, it's easier to see what I'm doing. 

I definitely don't want to overdo it with the heat, but I think in moderation it could be a good thing.

ETA: I don't know that heat will give me splits, its just something I'll be looking out for. I'll be using low heat and a heat protectant, but if I start seeing splits I'll cut back on the heat.

As for the shorter hairs, that's one reason I like to trim straight hair, because it's easy to see the short pieces vs. when I dust in twists I'm just cutting the very ends and can't see damage higher up on the strand, or strands that don't reach to the end of my twist.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 13, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235 Hey Mo...why don't you document how much growth you get each month as ur hair grows back out?
> 
> *_Goes back to lurking_*


 
Yeah I have an album on here dedicated just to show the growth from bald to when ever I decide to stop.  I never thought of doing a thread about it though.  Figured it be kind of boring.  But like maybe every 6mos or yearly do a thread on my current status. 

I did learn my hair at this length at least does not like oil!!!  Made my peach fuzz crunchy!  So it makes me wonder about having oil in my reggie this whole time, whether it was a benefit or if it hindered me.  Hmmm 

So for now I will take oil out of my reggie and add it as needed with length...  Or discover my hair doesnt like it.  

Its like starting my HHJ all over again but with out the PJ part and mass confusion.  I already have a base reggie that I know works so I just have to tweak it as I go.  Its exiting! 

Is it weird that I really dont miss my hair?  I dont know if that's the ultimate hair Om point or what.  But I may miss it in America, but so far I dont think I will


----------



## tinagreen10 (May 14, 2012)

Yes.  I have not had a relaxer in almost three years.  I hope to have my braids out in the next two weeks and will take a pic then to share.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 18, 2012)

I am so happy that I have found somee very good techniques and fine tuned my products.  Things are much better.  Even though I had acheived BCL before it was still a chore to do my hair.  Now I look forward to wash day like a good meal.  I feel like I am doing something very nice to myself.  

  Having said all that now its like setting around and watching grass grow.  Nothing to do any more. No more worry and fretting.  I put my self on a no measure challenge til Summer Soltice.  (measuring the layers for progress)

  Ah well, probably will try a new scalp oil recipe today just to change things up a bit.  Really looking foward to the layers growing out but that will take a while.  Simplier is best for me but Oh How boring.   

  Good news the shedding has stayed away and I have several different short layers of new growth from the past year.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 19, 2012)

I got my hair cornrowed, and my braids are BSL unstretched. They look nice at this length, but I would love to have WL braids. I wonder how long my hair would have to be? Probably longer than I want. I'm sure MBL braids would look nice too. I guess I'll see how they look at hip length and then determine if I want to go longer.

As long as my ends don't tangle with these braids in, I think I'll keep my hair braided for most of the summer. I had forgotten how convenient it is, plus retention is awesome. I may still straighten in between. We'll see.


----------



## NJoy (May 19, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I got my hair cornrowed, and my braids are BSL unstretched. They look nice at this length, but I would love to have WL braids. I wonder how long my hair would have to be? Probably longer than I want. I'm sure MBL braids would look nice too. I guess I'll see how they look at hip length and then determine if I want to go longer.
> 
> As long as my ends don't tangle with these braids in, I think I'll keep my hair braided for most of the summer. I had forgotten how convenient it is, plus retention is awesome. I may still straighten in between. We'll see.



*cough*cough*pics*cough*cough*


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 19, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> *cough*cough*pics*cough*cough*



Lol! I meant to add the disclaimer to my post cuz I knew you were coming! I'm working right now but I will take some pics for you later tonight


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 19, 2012)

Pics as promised! I had my mom braid my nape in two braids (cornrows) across the bottom so I'm not stressing that area when I make my bun. That goes up about 2 inches and then the other braids are covering it. I had to stretch my hair for the length shot bc it was curled from the bun.


----------



## NJoy (May 20, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Pics as promised! I had my mom braid my nape in two braids (cornrows) across the bottom so I'm not stressing that area when I make my bun. That goes up about 2 inches and then the other braids are covering it. I had to stretch my hair for the length shot bc it was curled from the bun.



Oh wow!  She did an awesome job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 20, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Pics as promised! I had my mom braid my nape in two braids (cornrows) across the bottom so I'm not stressing that area when I make my bun. That goes up about 2 inches and then the other braids are covering it. I had to stretch my hair for the length shot bc it was curled from the bun.


 
So prettyful!!!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 20, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Pics as promised! I had my mom braid my nape in two braids (cornrows) across the bottom so I'm not stressing that area when I make my bun. That goes up about 2 inches and then the other braids are covering it. I had to stretch my hair for the length shot bc it was curled from the bun.



  Oh I like very much.   So thick and smooth.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 22, 2012)

Well I just joined the official no check length challenge.  My little personal one really helped.   Now that my reginine is moving along I need to keep my hands out of my hair.  I am really bad about pulling on the new growth checking.. It's  filling in in the thin area's.   I may start to Co wash more often.  Just to experiment.  Saw another youtuber.  I probably need a no youtube watching challenge also
  By June 21st I may try only five twist.  I went to multiple braids last year and have not tried a less amount since.  I may return to braids but I will see in June.  MY goal is once my layers even out I can do  with 2 or 3 twists or braids.  But no more than 4. I hope that will really simplify my process.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 24, 2012)

Shampooed yesterday. May need to have my braids redone sooner since I can't seem to go more than a week without washing. 

I wonder if I can still get to HL by this summer? That's my goal. I'm going to PS, exercise, and increase my water intake and we'll see what happens. 

SN: Did everyone see the thread about adding your hair stats under your username?


----------



## aa9746 (May 28, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I got my hair cornrowed, and my braids are BSL unstretched. They look nice at this length, but *I would love to have WL braids. I wonder how long my hair would have to be?* Probably longer than I want. I'm sure MBL braids would look nice too. I guess I'll see how they look at hip length and then determine if I want to go longer.
> 
> As long as my ends don't tangle with these braids in, I think I'll keep my hair braided for most of the summer. I had forgotten how convenient it is, plus retention is awesome. I may still straighten in between. We'll see.


 
I've been wondering the same thing lately. I'm getting close to wl but my braid (unstraigtened) is in between apl and bsl. I don't know what length I need to achieve wl braid.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 31, 2012)

I got the Willie Morrow comb attachment for my Solia blow dryer. I'm anxious to see if it stays on when I use it bc I had a heck of a time getting it on there. I don't want to have to duct tape it. I think I need to file the teeth too since they aren't seamless. Next I need to get a new flat iron. I'm waiting for Folica to have a good sale.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 1, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I got the Willie Morrow comb attachment for my Solia blow dryer. I'm anxious to see if it stays on when I use it bc I had a heck of a time getting it on there. I don't want to have to duct tape it. I think I need to file the teeth too since they aren't seamless. Next I need to get a new flat iron. I'm waiting for Folica to have a good sale.


 
I recently got a Willie Morrow comb attachment. I ended up buying a new blow dryer because it didn't fit any of mine. Now that I have one that it fits, it does stay on snug (although the position of the buttons on my blowdryer frustrates me. I keep hitting buttons while trying to use it). I've used it on my DD's hair but not my own yet. I also filed the teeth.

I'm just not motivated to do anything to my hair, I guess. Not anything that takes effort, that is.  Luckily my laziness is called low manipulation around here.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 1, 2012)

I didn't think mine would fit, but I just wasn't attaching it correctly. I found a YT vid with the same dryer I have, so I knew it should work. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 1, 2012)

So yeah.  I haven't done anything to my hair in days so, nothing exciting to report.  Just trying to stir up some activity in the thread.  Um...where's everybody? erplexed


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 1, 2012)

NJoy How do you normally take in your DE and how much? I have some but I couldn't get pass the texture and the gritty feeling. I need some growth quick b/c I feel like I'm stuck at MBL


----------



## NJoy (Jun 1, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> NJoy How do you normally take in your DE and how much? I have some but I couldn't get pass the texture and the gritty feeling. I need some growth quick b/c I feel like I'm stuck at MBL



I put a tbs in hot tea.  I usually like chai tea because it masks the chalky taste best.  But in tea, it does dissolve well enough.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 2, 2012)

OK, I have some Vanilla Chia. I will try to mix it in that


----------



## NJoy (Jun 2, 2012)

So, I ended up detangling and twisting half my hair.  It's 4am and I just can't go any further.  I did mini twists and they look pretty good.  I did the front half so that I can pull them back and bun with the rest of my hair for now.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 2, 2012)

Shampooed and blow dried last night. Love my new comb attachment. I was worried about snagging but I didn't have any problems. I still plan to file down the seams before I use it again. 

My PS for this week is two french braids in a bun.

Oh and I DC'd with GPB for the first time last night (for 20 min w/heat). I liked it. My hair was soft and moisturized, but I don't think it's any more effective than using an egg with my WC or HSR. I probably would buy it again just to have on hand for times I don't feel like mixing.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 6, 2012)

4 days later and I'm STILL twisting my hair.  I have about 20% remaining in the back.  I just twist a few when I find time.  It's detangling first that's requiring so much time.  Even so, I like them and will probably keep my hair twisted for as long as I can manage.  A week or two, with some retwisting for maintenance, would be great.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 9, 2012)

NJoy - where are the pics of your twists?


----------



## NJoy (Jun 9, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> NJoy - where are the pics of your twists?



FoxxyLocs

Touche! 

Yeah, well.  Let me see what I can get.  They're looking a bit ratty right now since I washed 'em. I'm pretty much wearing my twists braided up righ now.   But maybe I can stumble across a cute angle.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jun 9, 2012)

I snipped about 3/4 inch off the ends last night and did a really good S&D. Later today I'm going to do a henna gloss, then I'll probably twist my hair tomorrow for the week.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 10, 2012)

NJoy said:


> @FoxxyLocs
> 
> Touche!
> 
> Yeah, well. Let me see what I can get. They're looking a bit ratty right now since I washed 'em. I'm pretty much wearing my twists braided up righ now.  But maybe I can stumble across a cute angle.


 
Ratchetness. I'm doing an overnight DC in twists right now. Tomorrow I plan to M&S and retwist as many as I can. Hubby is out of town with work for a few days. That gives me much more time to myself. I'll try to post twist pics after I retwist. They get fuzzy so fast but still, I like the convenience of them. I don't really wear them out as much as I am able to braid them and pull them up to bun.

Also, I have less than two weeks left before I flat iron my hair. I'm VERY anxious to see where I am after all the trimming and trying not to stretch or pull to check my length. I'm hoping to find healthy ends and a decent hemline. In any case, I'm excited because the end of this month is the halfway mark for this year. You ladies feel like you're on target? (I'll be able to answer that question sometime next week.

Oh, and I will post pics.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jun 11, 2012)

NJoy Well, I am with you on the no checking length.  I put my self on the no check length challenge.  I can not believe how tough it is.  I can check my length June 21 and it seems like months from now.  Just staying in twists that are braided up and bunned to keep my hands out.  CW every 4 days.  Fighting to keep it moistured through these dry days.  Watching youtubes of others mess in their hair helps keep me out of mine.  Did treat myself to a new conditioner this week.  Will see how it works.   My goals for this year was to get my shortest layer to lower TBL.  I believe I will make it.  Also My bulk that was at APL I am striving for lower MBL or waist.  That might be iffy but thats the goal.  Won't mention my fringe.  Its is snails growth speed.    My lower layer that was at TBL is slowly thickening up.  I no longer twists a few strands of hair.

   It does look like we will have a army of hip and beyond ladies soon to go for Classic and beyond.   I know there are plenty out there who don't post here but its nice to have the companionship of the ladies that do post and share.   That goes for the one's who lurk and than do youtube video's too.  I appreciate them sharing in that medium.  And all the other youtubers are greatly appreciated


----------



## NJoy (Jun 11, 2012)

FoxxyLocs

Too lazy to retwist 'em. I just sort of sprayed them and slapped some oil on the ends and am calling it a day. As I've said, I plan to post some official pics between the 20th to 23rd. I plan a cut/trim on the 20th, depending on my hemline (which I hope I haven't jacked up with my tips trims).

Posting these pics no es bueno.  It just really shows how crazy my relaxed ends look compared to my natural hair. That's why I'm keeping them bunned up while in twists. But anyway, here ya go!











Don't quote the ratchetness. I may take 'em down later. Thanks!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 12, 2012)

I like them! Even with the relaxed ends, I'm sure they look cute when you bun them, which is the only way I wear my twists anyway.

NJoy - how much are you planning to trim? You still have a good length even if you cut the relaxed ends, although I understand if you plan to get to your goal length before cutting.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 12, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I like them! Even with the relaxed ends, I'm sure they look cute when you bun them, which is the only way I wear my twists anyway.
> 
> @NJoy - how much are you planning to trim? You still have a good length even if you cut the relaxed ends, although I understand if you plan to get to your goal length before cutting.


 
Well, I don't know about cute but they sure are convenient. Today I actually wore them loose tho. I braided them in two braids last night and curled the ends under. I'm not used to feeling my hair on my back so, that was cool for a bit. Then I started to feel like I was in dreds (because they're fuzzy again) and looking like my brother so, I pulled the front ones back with a flexi 8 but ended up bunning the whole lot anyway. 

In any case, I have easy access to my scalp, can cowash without tangling and can pull them up or braid them back for easy styling. Convenient. That'll work for now. 

I'll probably end up flat ironing next week straight from twists too.  Ehn. We'll see.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 13, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I like them! Even with the relaxed ends, I'm sure they look cute when you bun them, which is the only way I wear my twists anyway.
> 
> NJoy - how much are you planning to trim? You still have a good length even if you cut the relaxed ends, although I understand if you plan to get to your goal length before cutting.



Huh?  I missed the whole 2nd part of the question. I'm planning to trim all of the relaxed ends by the end of the year.  So far I'm doing an inch at a time.  I'll have to see where I am this month. I may just chop then.  I do have a decent amount of unrelaxed hair.  We'll see next week.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 13, 2012)

I really am loving wearing my twists in a high ponytail.  Why didn't somebody tell me?

I may as well have fun with my ends out.  I'm gonna cut them anyway.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 14, 2012)

I washed and DC'd on friday with GPB mixed w/WC. I liked using them together. I blow dried on medium instead of high heat and found that the results are the same, so no need to use high heat anymore. 

I did flat iron, but I ended up getting it wet the next day, so no pics. My sabino mb didn't help either, maybe I didn't use enough. 

In a bun this week. I think I'll do chunky twists and bun for next week. Will probably DC again on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, apparently my natural hair is not going to get flat like I'm used to with relaxed hair. I may need a professional to get it straight. Also, my hair was oily from heat protectant and since my flat ironed hair always comes out feeling a little stiff, I oiled it with CO too. Might as well. It was oily anyway. So, I took pics with 2nd day hair to let the oil absorb a bit.

Heavy oiling straight hair helped me to really see where my relaxed ends start. I'm just above bsl with that. (I'm tempted to BC these skimpy relaxed ends now but won't know what to do with my hair.) The thickness is crazy. I wonder how I'll feel about HL natural because it feels like so much now. But, I'm going to stick with my HL goal for now and continue with trimming an inch or two at a time.

I'm in TN on the riverfront til Sunday. The humidity is crazy and my hair is reverting already. No biggie. I'd rather have my hair up anyway.

Anywho, here are my pics. I'm 14 months post.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 22, 2012)

NJoy - what size flat iron do you use? And what temp do you straighten on? 

BSL is really good growth for 14 months. Your natural hair will be HL in no time!

I'm tempted to straighten my hair again but I won't. I'm trying to hold out until August. I may blow dry when I wash this weekend. Maybe I'll try a braid out or a flexi set. I need to go buy some more purple rollers though.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## NJoy (Jun 22, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> @NJoy - what size flat iron do you use? And what temp do you straighten on?
> 
> BSL is really good growth for 14 months. Your natural hair will be HL in no time!
> 
> ...


 
FoxxyLocs

I usually use 1.5" but somebody said a smaller one worked better (was it you?) so I got a 1". As for temp, I think I used 325-350. My hand kept moving the dial while I was flat ironing. And, my hair always makes me feel hot so, it seems like my hair starts poofing right away. I usually have a fan on hi just to keep my scalp from sweating. I already know I don't have flat ironing skills. My hair never comes out flat and flowy. And my natural hair, even less. But, I don't want to burn my hair with higher temps so, it is what it is. Oh, and because of that one burn, I wasn't doing more than 1...MAYbe 2 passes.

I think I'll be ready to BC once my hair gets to mbl. But in a way, I feel like my relaxed ends are preserving my ends while my natural hair grows so, that's also part of the reason I haven't just BC'd already. 

I've been trimming my ends regularly when my hair is in twists. I think I'm gonna stop trimming in twists to make sure my hemline doesn't get hacked up.

Anywho... I'm planning on getting serious for these last 6 monts. I'm gonna need every inch I can get.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 23, 2012)

NJoy said:


> @FoxxyLocs
> 
> I usually use 1.5" but somebody said a smaller one worked better (was it you?) so I got a 1". As for temp, I think I used 325-350. My hand kept moving the dial while I was flat ironing. And, my hair always makes me feel hot so, it seems like my hair starts poofing right away. I usually have a fan on hi just to keep my scalp from sweating. I already know I don't have flat ironing skills. My hair never comes out flat and flowy. And my natural hair, even less. But, I don't want to burn my hair with higher temps so, it is what it is. Oh, and because of that one burn, I wasn't doing more than 1...MAYbe 2 passes.
> 
> ...



Yep that was me. Did you see a difference using the smaller iron?

I agree about the relaxed ends preserving the natural ends. I was just thinking about that the other day and wondering if that helped with retention for long term transitioners. I'm sure it does. I think MBL or WL would be a good length to go ahead and chop.

I went to the BSS near me today to get some more flexis. I'll do a set soon, but not today. I also got some marley braid hair to wrap around my baggy bun. We'll see how that turns out. I was really tempted to try some new products. They carry Qhemet, Kinky curly, and a whole bunch of other stuff I've heard the ladies on here raving about, but I was a good girl and didn't buy anything extra (except some eco styler). Anyway, I was proud of myself.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 23, 2012)

NJoy My hair want so to be long and luxurious like yours when it grows up


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 24, 2012)

Shampooed and DC'd last night. Put my hair in a baggy bun with some marley braid hair wrapped around it. 
I had to make the bun really big because of the size of my own bun, so it is pretty obvious that it's not real, but it's neat and the color and texture match ok, so whatever. I'm not really concerned about making it look natural, as long as it doesn't look completely crazy. I just wanted an easy PS.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 24, 2012)

NJoy - your hair looks great. I think you have ends anorexia as well. Your hair still looks very healthy!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 24, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Yep that was me. Did you see a difference using the smaller iron?
> 
> I agree about the relaxed ends preserving the natural ends. I was just thinking about that the other day and wondering if that helped with retention for long term transitioners. I'm sure it does. I think MBL or WL would be a good length to go ahead and chop.
> 
> I went to the BSS near me today to get some more flexis. I'll do a set soon, but not today. I also got some marley braid hair to wrap around my baggy bun. We'll see how that turns out. I was really tempted to try some new products. They carry Qhemet, Kinky curly, and a whole bunch of other stuff I've heard the ladies on here raving about, but I was a good girl and didn't buy anything extra (except some eco styler). Anyway, I was proud of myself.


 
I don't know that I saw a difference in the results. (Although the iron was better and only needed one pass, mostly) Either way, I need help with my flat ironing skills.  Y'all pray for me. I'm trying to be a straight-haired natural. How's that gonna work without good flat ironing skills?

@nakialovesshoes I'm looking for the teflon cover you mentioned. I think part of my bad flat ironing came from not really wanting to burn my hair.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 24, 2012)

NJoy http://www.braziliankeratin.com/store/magic-tape-pair-p-178.html


----------



## NJoy (Jul 2, 2012)

I think I'm ready to BC this hair.  I've been doing heavy oilings which really causes my relaxed end to mock me.  I'm wondering why I'm really holding on to the relaxed hair. I think it's just the idea of cutting to a much shorter length.  But, it's not like I'm wearing it out or even want to. And, it will grow back.

I was sure last night and warned hubby that it's time.  He protested but eventually told me to do what I think is best.  Today, I'm not as certaing but definitely leaning that way.  We'll see what happens when I wash my hair today.

*I promise, wearing my hair braided always provokes me to cut*


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 2, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> Well, apparently my natural hair is not going to get flat like I'm used to with relaxed hair. I may need a professional to get it straight. Also, my hair was oily from heat protectant and since my flat ironed hair always comes out feeling a little stiff, I oiled it with CO too. Might as well. It was oily anyway. So, I took pics with 2nd day hair to let the oil absorb a bit.
> 
> Heavy oiling straight hair helped me to really see where my relaxed ends start. I'm just above bsl with that. (I'm tempted to BC these skimpy relaxed ends now but won't know what to do with my hair.) The thickness is crazy. I wonder how I'll feel about HL natural because it feels like so much now. But, I'm going to stick with my HL goal for now and continue with trimming an inch or two at a time.
> 
> ...



You have beautiful hair


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 2, 2012)

I have been back and forth on whether to stay in mini braids or twists for the summer.  Its to hot in my bathroom to deal with mini's so I went to 12 mediums.  I don't think that will be all that fast to do but I want to minimize tangles.    OK, I was't going to say anything but dumb dumb me yesterday was detangling and stopped to have lunch.  A section of hair on the side of my head was loose when I went down to the kitchen.  Someone had left the fan on so I decided to turn it toward the stove and bent down.    My hair was snatched into the fan with my head so hard it yank the whole section of hair out of my head.   The hair pin I had in my hair shut the fan off but not before my hair was pulled out.  I screamed and my daughter came running. I really did not know what had happened it was so fast  I felt like I had been hit in the head. Scared me so  They put ice on my head and we unplugged the fan.  My daughter unwrapped the hair from the fan.  When I saw it I  I was in shock the rest of the evening.  Of course it was from my longest hair section.  :

   I finally was able to put away the ice and finished my hair.   back to the drawing board.  I then remembered how I used to loose handfulls of hair during the shedding. It wasn't physically painful but just as emotionally upsetting.  At least this time its a one time incident and not every time I wash my hair anymore.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 2, 2012)

^^^ Yeeeouch!!!!! Sorry that happened. It hurt just reading about it. Ah well, I guess one incident is loads better than continued heavy shedding. Sorry, honey.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh wow! Vintagecoilylocks!!! I hope you feel better! I'm sorry that happened to you!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 2, 2012)

Whoa! That sounds so painful. I'm sorry that happened. That's one of my fears with having my hair down. I hope the damage isn't too severe 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 2, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Whoa! That sounds so painful. I'm sorry that happened. That's one of my fears with having my hair down. I hope the damage isn't too severe
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



  My daughter said it's  hardly noticable, but I tell you it will be a while before I feel safe with my hair any where but nicely secured in a bun.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 2, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:
			
		

> My daughter said it's  hardly noticable, but I tell you it will be a while before I feel safe with my hair any where but nicely secured in a bun.



When its snatched out a few hairs can feel like half your head  use the AC from now on


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 3, 2012)

I currently have a pre poo in and my baggy on.  Trying to Co early in the day now.  Going to bed with a wet head is getting old.  I was soothing my hurt self watching Youtubers this morning.  Leobody has such a beautiful head of hair. I watched her pre poo natural hair video. Have to make some recipies today also.  May tweak my shea butter recipe to alittle thicker.  Tried some Olive oil conditioner my daughter gave me for my 4ish hair.  The hot weather  has it so dry lately.  It was Ok.  I sometime use just EVO straight.  Will definately do an oil rinse today.  My head is still sore but I feel better about it.  I decided to set a goal for solid Classic in 2013.  Now that the shedding is over and it does look like things are growing back. I think I may be able to get there by next June with a good regrowth thickening things up.  
   I am in 11 twist but my goal is to reduce that down.  I am going to be careful though and make sure I don't increase the chances of tangles. Finally got those down to a reasonable minimum. I like my curls but they can be the source of all the troubles if they are out of control.

NJoy Your hair is looking so good.  That transitioning is a complicated time.  I thought my relaxer would never grow out.  I did do small trims of a few inches periodically during my transition until it was gone.


----------



## baladi0822 (Jul 3, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks omg!!! ouch!!! Sorry that happened, sounds very, very painful.  But I'm glad it's not noticeable.  

I LOVE Leobody's hair too


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 5, 2012)

baladi0822  Your hair is looking so good.  I love the shape.  Is it natural or do you shape it that way?


----------



## baladi0822 (Jul 7, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks thank you .  I think it's because I got layers a few years ago, and whenever I trim now I just follow the layers as I trim, so it has kept that v-shape which I like too.

I have a quick update - it's not a typical length check in the sense that my hair is not straight, but last year my hair did not look this long in a curly/stretched state, so it looks like I'm definitely retaining length.  My relaxed ends are starting to look thinner in comparison to my new growth which is now between APL/BSL I think in the bottom layers, but I'm ok with that as long as I keep breakage to a minimum.  I'm planning on flat ironing again November/December and will post another picture then.


----------



## candy626 (Jul 7, 2012)

baladi0822 said:
			
		

> Vintagecoilylocks thank you .  I think it's because I got layers a few years ago, and whenever I trim now I just follow the layers as I trim, so it has kept that v-shape which I like too.
> 
> I have a quick update - it's not a typical length check in the sense that my hair is not straight, but last year my hair did not look this long in a curly/stretched state, so it looks like I'm definitely retaining length.  My relaxed ends are starting to look thinner in comparison to my new growth which is now between APL/BSL I think in the bottom layers, but I'm ok with that as long as I keep breakage to a minimum.  I'm planning on flat ironing again November/December and will post another picture then.



I'm not even apart of this challenge but I just have to say, your hair is gorgeous! Keep doing whatever the heck it is your doing


----------



## Dee Raven (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey Ladies,

It feels like it's been a while. Great job on all the progress everyone. Vintage sorry to hear about your accident. 

I'm still working on my wngs and wanted to show you guys some progress pics. I'm looking for a conditioner or leave in that's thick enough to clump the curls more, especially the ones in the back. I haven't tried gel yet. I think that will be my next experiment.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 8, 2012)

Dee Raven said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> It feels like it's been a while. Great job on all the progress everyone. Vintage sorry to hear about your accident.
> 
> I'm still working on my wngs and wanted to show you guys some progress pics. I'm looking for a conditioner or leave in that's thick enough to clump the curls more, especially the ones in the back. I haven't tried gel yet. I think that will be my next experiment.



  Your hair is looking sooooo good.  Not sure what you mean by clumping but 1ballareina uses shea butter recipe to "clump"  her hair.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 8, 2012)

baladi0822 said:


> Vintagecoilylocks thank you .  I think it's because I got layers a few years ago, and whenever I trim now I just follow the layers as I trim, so it has kept that v-shape which I like too.
> 
> I have a quick update - it's not a typical length check in the sense that my hair is not straight, but last year my hair did not look this long in a curly/stretched state, so it looks like I'm definitely retaining length.  My relaxed ends are starting to look thinner in comparison to my new growth which is now between APL/BSL I think in the bottom layers, but I'm ok with that as long as I keep breakage to a minimum.  I'm planning on flat ironing again November/December and will post another picture then.
> 
> View attachment 158641



  Well you definately are retaining.  It is looking thick in those area's.   I


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 8, 2012)

JUst when I have a good regimine this hot dry weather forced me to increase a moisture routine.  I am leery about increased washing so as not to manipulate so much.  But so many people wash daily and are growing and retaining just fine.  Might be a fear I just need to get over. erplexed

   I would have to find another style other than 8 braids/twists.  I know that one youtuber  interplanet rabbbit I think, she daily washes with hip length hair but she wears it out loose mostly.  I did see where she was wearing one braid.  I may have to experiment with that one week.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 8, 2012)

Dee Raven said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> It feels like it's been a while. Great job on all the progress everyone. Vintage sorry to hear about your accident.
> 
> I'm still working on my wngs and wanted to show you guys some progress pics. I'm looking for a conditioner or leave in that's thick enough to clump the curls more, especially the ones in the back. I haven't tried gel yet. I think that will be my next experiment.


 
Dee Raven

Wow!  Your hair looks great!  You're fully natural at what length?  I love your curlies.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks, NJoy. Right now I'm HL straight and shoulder length curly. I know crazy shrinkage. But my hair pattern is coily so the curly length never really changes. My hair was practically the same length when I was BSL.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Dee Raven said:


> Thanks, NJoy. Right now I'm HL straight and shoulder length curly. I know crazy shrinkage. But my hair pattern is coily so the curly length never really changes. My hair was practically the same length when I was BSL.



  Same here.  IT takes alot of growth for me to see a change in hanging length.  So it will be a long while before I see a difference with out stretching.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 10, 2012)

Dee Raven said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> It feels like it's been a while. Great job on all the progress everyone. Vintage sorry to hear about your accident.
> 
> I'm still working on my wngs and wanted to show you guys some progress pics. I'm looking for a conditioner or leave in that's thick enough to clump the curls more, especially the ones in the back. I haven't tried gel yet. I think that will be my next experiment.



try aubrey white camelia 
it's very thick and creamy and tames fly aways 
I always use it now under KCCC helps me save on product costs too.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 18, 2012)

Braided my hair over the weekend. Planning to keep these in for a month. The pics didn't come out that clear so I didn't bother posting, sorry. My last flat iron was early june. I plan to straighten again in September for a length check. Other than that I'm just trucking along. Sticking with my routine and trying to take care of my ends.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## NJoy (Jul 19, 2012)

Been wearing phonytails.  I should've known better than lumping all my hair together. Stylewise, it looked nice.  But now comes the detangling.  Spent time tonight detangling.  I have tomorrow to get it together.  Why oh why did I get brand new right before my trip? Detoured to Tangle City.  Ah well.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jul 21, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Same here. IT takes alot of growth for me to see a change in hanging length. So it will be a long while before I see a difference with out stretching.


 
How do you stretch your har? Vintagecoilylocks


----------



## NJoy (Jul 23, 2012)

I'v been out of town vacationing since Friday.  I'm in Atlantic City now.  I left with tangled hair under a wig and haven't had a chance to get to it yet.  It's 7am and I'm letting my family sleep in so that I can try to wash do smething to this hair.  Part of my drama is having dried product in my hair.  AND, I didn't bring anything that I'll need to help me outta this mess.  Smh.

But, the wigs have come in handy.  I've been rocking a straight HL look.  You. Can't. Tell. Me. A thing!  LOL.

Anywho, I feel like my own hair is being neglected Big time.  Ah well.  Off to the shower.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 23, 2012)

Dee Raven said:


> How do you stretch your har? Vintagecoilylocks



  My hair stays in braids.  Even in braids they shrink though.  I have to pull my hair down to do a length check.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm back from vacation and ready to give my hair the tlc it needs, after all that neglect.  I feel like I've done a week long hair fast.  Scalp feeling all dry. smh.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 13, 2012)

I haven't checked in here in a while. I've had my hair in mini braids for 4 weeks. I'll probably start taking them out this weekend. I really don't want to, but I'm scared to leave them in for too long. 5 weeks is pretty good. 

I really liked having these braids in. It's such an easy style. I don't know if I'll reinstall, though. It's a lot of work. So after I take these braids out, I'll either be bunning or rebraiding. Maybe I should keep PSing with these braids until my event in October instead of straightening in September. IDK if I can stand them for that long.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## NJoy (Aug 15, 2012)

After my knot drama, I'm back on track. I cut the knots out but decided not to BC yet. So, the transition continues.

I cowashed and did an acv rinse once since the drama. Last night i finally got around to thoroughly detangling and moisturizing my hair. I'm in four braids right now and happy with that.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Aug 15, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I haven't checked in here in a while. I've had my hair in mini braids for 4 weeks. I'll probably start taking them out this weekend. I really don't want to, but I'm scared to leave them in for too long. 5 weeks is pretty good.
> 
> I really liked having these braids in. It's such an easy style. I don't know if I'll reinstall, though. It's a lot of work. So after I take these braids out, I'll either be bunning or rebraiding. Maybe I should keep PSing with these braids until my event in October instead of straightening in September. IDK if I can stand them for that long.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



I know what you mean about the braids.  I enjoyed having them but not the tedious work to take them out and put them back.  I am on a long break from them and back to larger braids.  But I am always tempted to do them again erplexed


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 24, 2012)

I decided to do some chunky twists instead of mini braids. I'll wear these a long as they last, then wash and retwist. 

I do eventually want to do braids again. I'll keep the twists until I feel up to braiding. I have to keep up with sealing my ends though because twists can lead to ssks for me. 

I pushed my next flat iron back to October. Hopefully I'll see some noticeable growth by then.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## NJoy (Aug 29, 2012)

I put my hair in chunky twists too.  I love it!  I finally have enough natural hair to have thick, chunky twists that hangs a good length.  I think I'm going to break it down into more twists and try a twistout on Friday night.  I know these relaxed ends will mock me but, I'll try curling those under.  Hey, it may be just the kick I need to BC.  Still hoping to hold out until the end of the year but, don't put it past me.  I'm feeling really good about the progress of my natural hair and it's thickness.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 3, 2012)

This thread is mighty quiet these days.  Sure would be nice to see some eye candy right about now. 

Well, I don't have much to update.  My hair is being nice these days.  No tangling, no dreading, no problems (*knocks on wood*). I even have my hair in only 2 braids now.

I'd like to flat iron to see where I am at some point.  I'm hoping that it won't be as time consuming as usual because it's acting better but,  somehow I feel like that's a false sense of security.  We'll see tho. I think it'll really be necessary to straighten out my hemline.

Welp.  That's all I got.  Next!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 4, 2012)

I've just been bunning all summer. I started redoing my chunky twists to make them smaller. I'm taking my time doing them, but I want to be finished by Thursday. I think I'll wear these for the rest of the month.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## NJoy (Sep 18, 2012)

I guess I'm gonna bow out of this challenge.  Tonight is the night. Tonight I plan to BC.  Yiiiiiiikes!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 18, 2012)

Big chopping!!!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 19, 2012)

NJoy cant wait to see BC pics!!!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 19, 2012)

DesignerCurls said:


> NJoy cant wait to see BC pics!!!



I posted them in a separate thread. Please go look. Can't Link from cell.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 26, 2012)

Why can't I ever get good flat iron results?!? So frustrating. I don't want to go back to the salon because I don't like the products/techniques they use, but they got my hair so silky straight. I straightened on a whim this morning. My blow dry results were much better than before, but my flat iron results came out poofy. My hair is straight, but it has no body at all. And it's oily because I used AOWC to DC which always leaves oily residue in my hair.

I'm going to wait a few weeks then straighten again with a different conditioner to DC with. I really font want to use higher heat though. Hopefully I can get good results by just working on my technique.


----------



## Dee Raven (Sep 26, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Why can't I ever get good flat iron results?!? So frustrating. I don't want to go back to the salon because I don't like the products/techniques they use, but they got my hair so silky straight. I straightened on a whim this morning. My blow dry results were much better than before, but my flat iron results came out poofy. My hair is straight, but it has no body at all. And it's oily because I used AOWC to DC which always leaves oily residue in my hair.
> 
> I'm going to wait a few weeks then straighten again with a different conditioner to DC with. I really font want to use higher heat though. Hopefully I can get good results by just working on my technique.


 
Wait, so do you have pics? Please post.

Can you bump the ends to get more body? Maybe you can pincurl overnight too.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 26, 2012)

I didn't take pics bc I'm in the HYH challenge. I think the lack of body  is because of the oil left in my hair from my DC. It's just stiff instead of being silky and flowy. It's straight enough. I put it in a ponytail and it looks ok, but I know it could look better. When I got it done at the salon it was so pretty. I want those results at home


----------



## Dee Raven (Oct 1, 2012)

Has anyone else experienced headaches at the longer length? My hair is near TBL again and the headaches have started back up again. I'm think this may be my max length.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 1, 2012)

Dee Raven said:


> Has anyone else experienced headaches at the longer length? My hair is near TBL again and the headaches have started back up again. I'm think this may be my max length.



oh wow! That never registered to me that headaches would be a future problem.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Oct 3, 2012)

Dee Raven said:


> Has anyone else experienced headaches at the longer length? My hair is near TBL again and the headaches have started back up again. I'm think this may be my max length.


 

  I now use two buns of smaller braids.  Helps to distribute the weight.  I am brushing Classic.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 4, 2012)

Dee Raven said:


> Has anyone else experienced headaches at the longer length? My hair is near TBL again and the headaches have started back up again. I'm think this may be my max length.



I would get headaches if my bun wasn't in just the right spot once I got to a certain length


----------



## leiah (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm starting to get headaches from my buns on certain days.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW! So at what length did you ladies start getting headaches? I need to stop before I even think of growing that long!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't get headaches, but my buns feel heavy if they aren't placed right.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 4, 2012)

leiah said:


> I'm starting to get headaches from my buns on certain days.



Gorgeous, your hair is so lush long and thick


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 10, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I didn't take pics bc I'm in the HYH challenge. I think the lack of body  is because of the oil left in my hair from my DC. It's just stiff instead of being silky and flowy. It's straight enough. I put it in a ponytail and it looks ok, but I know it could look better. When I got it done at the salon it was so pretty. I want those results at home



So I straightened my hair again a week later (I know) and this time I used my Silk dreams shea what conditioner instead of AO. I also used Sabino MB and set my iron to 390-400 instead of 375. I finally got the results I was looking for  And the MB kept my hair from reverting when it got damp from the rain. 

I plan to wear my hair straight more often this winter, but I won't keep using the flat iron. I'm just happy to know I can do it. I think my next style will be a blow dry + flexi rod set.


----------



## Dee Raven (Oct 15, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I now use two buns of smaller braids. Helps to distribute the weight. I am brushing Classic.


 
Thanks, ladies. I'm going to play with the placement. I have noticed that when I just leave my wet hair down to dry it's fine. It's when I try to bun my wet hair that I have a problem. All these tricks of the trades you learn on this forum are great


----------



## Dee Raven (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey! Any news, ladies? I don't really have anything except that I've been wanting to straighten my hair and trim. I'm getting bored with my twists. But I signed up for the 2 in 2 challenge, and I'm trying to hold out until late December. We'll see. 

Foxxylocs, I know you said you were planning to wear your straight more often this winter. What kinds of styles do you do with your straight hair. Do you mainly wear it out straight or do you bun it?


----------



## spellinto (Nov 11, 2012)

I am so late to this and I'm not sure if I posted in here before 

Will there be a TBL 2013? I am currently HL.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 11, 2012)

Dee Raven said:


> Hey! Any news, ladies? I don't really have anything except that I've been wanting to straighten my hair and trim. I'm getting bored with my twists. But I signed up for the 2 in 2 challenge, and I'm trying to hold out until late December. We'll see.
> 
> Foxxylocs, I know you said you were planning to wear your straight more often this winter. What kinds of styles do you do with your straight hair. Do you mainly wear it out straight or do you bun it?



I've been wearing bantu knot outs and flexi rod sets - out styles, but it keeps my ends from rubbing against my clothes. When I flat iron I usually wear it down if I'm doing something special, and bun when I'm at home or just out running errands. 

I learned how to do my flexi rod sets without blow drying first. If I want a sleeker look, I will flat iron the roots on low heat. 

I need to dust. I'm thinking about doing another set of mini braids.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Nov 20, 2012)

spellinto said:


> I am so late to this and I'm not sure if I posted in here before
> 
> Will there be a TBL 2013? I am currently HL.



  I have not seen one started yet so you could get one going if you like.  I am layered between hip and classic now.  I do have a goal of my top layer hitting lower TBL in 2013 fall equinox.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 20, 2012)

spellinto said:


> I am so late to this and I'm not sure if I posted in here before
> 
> Will there be a TBL 2013? I am currently HL.



I'm not starting a challenge for next year, so if you want to do it, feel free. I don't think I'm joining anymore length challenges.


----------



## Dee Raven (Nov 26, 2012)

So I'm claiming TBL. For reals this time.  If you recall I had like 5 strands hit it before. See pic 1. I straightened today and I'm back. I gave myself a little trim (my ends were actually in good shape), which you can see in the pre and post pics.


----------



## Toy (Nov 26, 2012)

Dee Raven,congrats beautiful hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Toy (Nov 26, 2012)

Dee Raven,congrats beautiful hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Nov 26, 2012)

Dee Raven said:


> So I'm claiming TBL. For reals this time.  If you recall I had like 5 strands hit it before. See pic 1. I straightened today and I'm back. I gave myself a little trim (my ends were actually in good shape), which you can see in the pre and post pics.



     VERY nice,   The sides really grew in.  It looks Fab Keep it growing.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Nov 29, 2012)

Since I already started the next TBL 3013 this is my last post on this thread.  I am happy to report that my middle rear layer that was at the top of my tailbone(BCL) the beginning of this year is now 4 inches  lower at the bottom of TBL (mid cheek)  I can graduate that to a journey to Classic I still have the canopy which finally made it to BCL and the front sides that seemed stalled at hip.  The lower layer is just at Classic.  I always get a thought to maintain and play catch up but maybe anothr time.  For now I will just let it grow.   No photo's till I get back home to my camera and ask my daughter to shot some pictures.     So hope to see some of you ladies in the 2013 TBL and the Classic thread.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 29, 2012)

Dee Raven - what's your next hair goal?


----------



## Dee Raven (Nov 29, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> @Dee Raven - what's your next hair goal?


 

I'm going to maintain and thicken up my ends. Also, I would like to improve my styling techniques.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 29, 2012)

Dee Raven

How long did it take you to grow this length?


----------



## baladi0822 (Nov 29, 2012)

Dee Raven Congratulations!!  I'm claiming TBL too.  I straightened my hair before Thanksgiving and have some length check pictures below.  My ends were pretty smooth but they were looking a little choppy (first picture) so I trimmed about two inches (second picture).  By the end of the week I was so tired of the boring straight look, I pin curled my hair for some volume (second picture).  I'm going to continue on to Classic Length, and that will be IT for me.






P.S. I really need to figure out how to make these pictures post bigger


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Nov 29, 2012)

baladi0822 said:


> Dee Raven Congratulations!!  I'm claiming TBL too.  I straightened my hair before Thanksgiving and have some length check pictures below.  My ends were pretty smooth but they were looking a little choppy (first picture) so I trimmed about two inches (second picture).  By the end of the week I was so tired of the boring straight look, I pin curled my hair for some volume (second picture).  I'm going to continue on to Classic Length, and that will be IT for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 179553
> ...



Oh how beautiful.  Now move  on over to the Classic 2013.   What do youuse to post the photo's.  I copy and paste from photobucket and they can be a really nice size.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 29, 2012)

@Dee Raven Beautiful! 


baladi0822 ...beautiful.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats ladies on reaching TBL there's some beautiful heads of hair up in here!


----------



## Dee Raven (Nov 29, 2012)

baladi0822 said:


> @[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=20067"]Dee Raven[/URL] Congratulations!! I'm claiming TBL too. I straightened my hair before Thanksgiving and have some length check pictures below. My ends were pretty smooth but they were looking a little choppy (first picture) so I trimmed about two inches (second picture). By the end of the week I was so tired of the boring straight look, I pin curled my hair for some volume (second picture). I'm going to continue on to Classic Length, and that will be IT for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 179553
> ...


 
baladi0822 Thanks and your hair is amazing. I love, love, love your U shape. It's so pretty!


----------



## Dee Raven (Nov 29, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @Dee Raven
> 
> How long did it take you to grow this length?


 
pre_medicalrulz 

It took me 6 years growing from 1 in.  From where you are, I  would say probably two, this includes several inches of trimming.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 30, 2012)

Congrats on reaching TBL ladies! 

I've been wearing twists in a bun for the past couple of weeks. Plan on keeping them for another week or so. By then my new dryer should be here and I can try it out with a rollerset.


----------

